# Hall of Shame



## Nathan

Lets see some photos of really bad work that you've found.


----------



## thekctermite

Certainly not the worst I've seen, but it gets an F for workmanship. 

The picture is bad quality black and white, but the 6" heat run was smashed in half by the plumber to facilitate installation of the union and the valve. 

I turned it down based on workmanship. Sad thing is that the builder had the HVAC guy move his duct.


----------



## thekctermite

Here's a dandy example of what not to do with CSST gasline in a kitchen. This was a final inspection on a full kitchen in a basement, and they had no intent of furring around the line.

Also note the electrical receptacle right above the gas stove burner.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

*This was a Jacuzzi drain, done by a "flipper" who had no clue what he'd gotten himself into.*
*The house was condemned and I did the job for the bank that owned it.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

*Same job, a lav was connected to the drum trap set on it's side.*
*The top right portion of the double san tee is the Jacuzzi drain.*


----------



## thekctermite

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Same job, a lav was connected to the drum trap set on it's side.*
> *The top right portion of the double san tee is the Jacuzzi drain.*


Sometimes you gotta give someone points for trying, just out of sympathy.  :no:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

thekctermite said:


> Sometimes you gotta give someone points for trying, just out of sympathy. :no:


* Unfortunately he got no points.*
*Just lost a house as he depleted his money on fools errands.*


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I have one... A trenchless job I went to, 3 months old, first, the video of the crimp on the inside, then the pictures of it after I dug it out, 2 main creases, funny thing, if they dug 4 more feet, they would have had a straight pull.

http://www.revver.com/video/927112/sewer-line-inspection/



these are the pictures:


----------



## smellslike$tome

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Same job, a lav was connected to the drum trap set on it's side.*
> *The top right portion of the double san tee is the Jacuzzi drain.*


I didn't know you could still even buy a drum trap let alone that they made them out of pvc. Big no no for the IPC.


----------



## smellslike$tome

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have one... A trenchless job I went to, 3 months old, first, the video of the crimp on the inside, then the pictures of it after I dug it out, 2 main creases, funny thing, if they dug 4 more feet, they would have had a straight pull.
> 
> http://www.revver.com/video/927112/sewer-line-inspection/
> 
> 
> 
> these are the pictures:


Very interesting! I became quite enamored of trenchless technology a while back. The more I thought about it the more scenarios I came up with in which it might not work so well. I'll add offsets to the list!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

smellslike$tome said:


> Very interesting! I became quite enamored of trenchless technology a while back. The more I thought about it the more scenarios I came up with in which it might not work so well. I'll add offsets to the list!


 
yeah, it didn't make the 1/4 bend to well :thumbsup: offsets in the pipe are ok, it won't re-grade the pipe though, so if you have bellys and 1/4 bends, dig it :thumbsup:


----------



## threaderman

I just had Western States Underground Technologies out to the office for a demo last week.They showed me the power mole and their pipe-bursting equipment.I had to break away before we got to pricing but it looks like quality equipment.Is that the equipment you have used?


----------



## gear junkie

This is the back side of a mixing valve.


----------



## 22rifle

Doing it hack is often harder than doing it right isn't it?


----------



## Ron

Wow, that's a classic.


----------



## user4

They spent more in flex lines than they would have with pipe and fittings.

Unbelievable.


----------



## gear junkie

Forgot to mention. The reduced flow through the tub spout caused water to come out the shower spout as well.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *This was a Jacuzzi drain, done by a "flipper" who had no clue what he'd gotten himself into.*
> *The house was condemned and I did the job for the bank that owned it.*


Hahah, pressure fittings (vents only in KY) for drain fittings. . WEE HOOOO!


----------



## service guy

*"WHY DIYers SHOULDN'T DO THEIR OWN PLUMBING PROJECTS."*:whistling2: CLASSIC!


----------



## thekctermite

gear junkie said:


> This is the back side of a mixing valve.


Hammer arrestors??? :whistling2:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy

gotta love the pressure fittings on dwv...


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Saw this at a addition/remodel

We did the HVAC, not the plumbing.


----------



## SlickRick

Is that the one Protech relocated?

Im' just sayin'™... It looked like the same heater is all.


----------



## Airgap

We need to sticky this thread, and move a bunch of other pics into it...


----------



## Protech

where's the flue pipe?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

looks like a power vent unit


----------



## SlickRick

130 PLUMBER said:


> looks like a power vent unit


Is that why it has 2 T&P's...One of which the probe will not do anything until it is too late?.. :no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Our code (2006 National Standard Plumbing Code) required a 100 psi 180 degree relief valve if pex is used. This is in addition to the manufacturers t&p valve, so you can't just swap the one in the tank out. (they claimed it voided the warranty) Our local inspectors called you on it every time. They have recently omitted this requirement. 

I would have used a c x f x c tee, at the top of the hot riser, (instead of a 90). That sensing bulb was doing nothing, but the original in the tank was still intact.


----------



## SlickRick

RealLivePlumber said:


> Our code (2006 National Standard Plumbing Code) required a 100 psi 180 degree relief valve if pex is used. This is in addition to the manufacturers t&p valve, so you can't just swap the one in the tank out. (they claimed it voided the warranty) Our local inspectors called you on it every time. They have recently omitted this requirement.
> 
> I would have used a c x f x c tee, at the top of the hot riser, (instead of a 90). That sensing bulb was doing nothing, but the original in the tank was still intact.


So you are saying that they just came up with the idea. T&P has always been required to be installed in the top 6" of the tank?
At least get the senser into the flow with the tee like you said..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

slickrick said:


> Is that why it has 2 T&P's...One of which the probe will not do anything until it is too late?.. :no:


 
How didn't i not see that :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

slickrick said:


> So you are saying that they just came up with the idea. T&P has always been required to be installed in the top 6" of the tank?
> At least get the senser into the flow with the tee like you said..


I'm not sure who you mean when you say "they". 

From my understanding, the powers to be (code authors) were concerned with the pressure rating on the pex. 100 psi. Code authors wanted a relief valve to protect the tubing in the event of over pressure. The tank manufacturers apparantley got wind of it and stated that replacing a t&p in the tank that did not meet the original ratings voided the warranty of the tank. So we were instructed to add another in the system, 100 psi rating. The inspectors were checking this. So guys just hacked one in. I guess some thought that the temperature would be protected by the relief valve in the tank. I guess no one considered all of the cheap flexi's and poly icemaker tubing. I think that is why it was omited.

Still, no reason to install it like the picture. Do it right, or don't do it at all.


----------



## SlickRick

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'm not sure who you mean when you say "they".
> 
> From my understanding, the powers to be (code authors) were concerned with the pressure rating on the pex. 100 psi. Code authors wanted a relief valve to protect the tubing in the event of over pressure. The tank manufacturers apparantley got wind of it and stated that replacing a t&p in the tank that did not meet the original ratings voided the warranty of the tank. So we were instructed to add another in the system, 100 psi rating. The inspectors were checking this. So guys just hacked one in. I guess some thought that the temperature would be protected by the relief valve in the tank. I guess no one considered all of the cheap flexi's and poly icemaker tubing. I think that is why it was omited.
> 
> Still, no reason to install it like the picture. Do it right, or don't do it at all.


 
Powers that be..That's the they


----------



## PlumbingTheCape

Nice repair


----------



## njoy plumbing

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have one... A trenchless job I went to, 3 months old, first, the video of the crimp on the inside, then the pictures of it after I dug it out, 2 main creases, funny thing, if they dug 4 more feet, they would have had a straight pull.
> 
> http://www.revver.com/video/927112/sewer-line-inspection/
> 
> 
> 
> these are the pictures:


Aw yes, the good ole' bend it with the torch trick.:blink:


----------



## Plumbworker

three basin sink local deli









handwash sink at deli 











double hoods











residential k sink


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

All that wasted copper would look good on a scale around here.


----------



## Ron

I take it these deli's don't have required health dept inspections like they do up here?


----------



## Plumbworker

Ron said:


> I take it these deli's don't have required health dept inspections like they do up here?


 of course we do this is san francisco. The reason i got these shots was because they got red flagged and called me in to give them a price to correct..


----------



## Ron

Plumbworker said:


> of course we do this is san francisco. The reason i got these shots was because they got red flagged and called me in to give them a price to correct..


By the looks of the pictures, they have been up and running for some time now, must be yearly inspections?

How long have they been open with these violations, do you know?


----------



## Plumbworker

they had been up and running for about a month before getting busted pulled no permit to add new prep area got busted by health department They didnt even have a prep sink back there.. they had food sitting in the direct connect three basin


----------



## Optimus Primer

you would think they would need a small grease trap under that 3 compartment sink, unless they have one outside.


----------



## Plumbworker

house plumber said:


> you would think they would need a small grease trap under that 3 compartment sink, unless they have one outside.


 yeah no grease trap either


----------



## Ron

So are they required to fix the violations before they reopen, or are they allowed to continue to operate with such violations?


----------



## Plumbworker

they are shut down


----------



## ironandfire

Doorstop watering device.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Saw this gas connection today. Some schmo ran some csst to the kitchen for a range. Tapped into the water heater. 

Nice.

(That was me behind the 1/2" black 90, new Wolverine control valve to water heater, and icemaker valve)


----------



## Tommy plumber

RealLivePlumber said:


> Saw this gas connection today. Some schmo ran some csst to the kitchen for a range. Tapped into the water heater.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> (That was me behind the 1/2" black 90, new Wolverine control valve to water heater, and icemaker valve)


 
Were you invisible that day? How long have you been able to become invisible? Sometimes when I'm sad I become invisible too.


----------



## ESPinc

here is a few from a "handy hack" neighborhood I now visit from time to time. Enjoy...



















I have seen this a few times in this HH hood










A ALF close to this hood:




































notice where the dishwasher drain is..

Back in the HH hood:








I think I saw something like this from Protech once, must be that guys relative. WM drain w/ no trap inside










I will post more later, got to go..


----------



## LEAD INGOT

This is an old one. It was a $85,000.00 addition and kitchen remodel. The general contractor had done this, duct tape, comp 90's, wire, and fernco 90. The floor was in, in the kitchen was 90 percent done. All this was leaking and buried. Notice the hole he chopped in that joist, that went on for 4 more joist. He ended up getting fired and sued, never heard of the outcome. It was a pricy repipe for me at that point.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I'm just shaking my head. How did it pass inspection?! Inspector was blind and drunk?


----------



## PlungerJockey

I got a call to repair a leak at a gas flex last week. This just looks crappy

and the second pic looks dangerous


----------



## Plumbworker

please tell me you fixed the t&p


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

the CPVC will blow before the tank does.


----------



## Redwood

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> the CPVC will blow before the tank does.


Maybe Hopefully...


----------



## Tommy plumber

PlungerJockey said:


> I got a call to repair a leak at a gas flex last week. This just looks crappy
> 
> and the second pic looks dangerous


 
I don't see a thermal-expansion tank in pic, maybe that's why there is a cap on T&P relief line. Very dangerous situation.


----------



## plumjoe

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> the CPVC will blow before the tank does.


http://www.plascowelding.com/pdf200...ipe/CPVC-Pipe-(Sch.40and-Sch.80)Condensed.pdf
3/4 pvc rated 480 psi tank pops at 350psi


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Yeah, but it took them like 5 or 10 tries to get it to go like that. 

They had to keep playing with the amount of water, and the temp.


----------



## Redwood

RealLivePlumber said:


> Yeah, but it took them like 5 or 10 tries to get it to go like that.
> 
> They had to keep playing with the amount of water, and the temp.


Along with water heater sizes but it's well established that they can and do blow off like that on a regular basis without trying to engineer a bigger boom like Mythbusters likes to do.


----------



## Don The Plumber

When I was a kid, working with my father, he did a ton of residential boiler work. Boilers were never too popular around here, but there was a builder, that built about 2 to 2.5 square miles of homes, with radiant heat, hot water boilers, & my dad was well known to be the guy to call. I never seen a water heater with plugged T&P valve, but I seen plenty of boiler T&P"s capped, & thought nothing of it back then.

I can remember my Dad scolding the customers back then, & telling them that that is now no longer considered a boiler, but a potential bomb. I thought he was exagerating a bit, but not now. Now I know why he was so adament about it. He said he seen 1 blow through the roof.

1st time I seen something close to this was when a customer disconnected, what we called, a side arm heater. This heater was a little tank inside the boiler, that heated the domestic water. When we would disconnect them, my dad always left the ends uncapped, & cut off the threads. Don't know why or if he could of taken them out but he didn't. Well this customer disconnected their own sidearm heater, then they capped the inlet, & outlet. Took only 2 days for it to rupture, & blow out sides of boiler. I can't imagine haw bad it would be if the whole boiler exploded.:no:


----------



## PlungerJockey

About 10 years ago, a homeowner in Decater,Arkansas plugged his T&P valve before going to work the night shift in the local poultry plant. At around 3 am he got a call to come home. The tank had exploded and shot thru the ceiling and landed in the field behind the house. The home was roughly 800 - 900 sq. feet. The explosion had enough force that it turned the home 6 inchs on the foundation. The man lived alone and luckily no one was injured.


----------



## plumjoe

cant stop  
http://www.waterheaterblast.com/


----------



## Airgap

I went to fix a leaking o-ring on a cooler supply line strainer, and just thought....What beautiful work...


----------



## Redwood

Airgap said:


> I went to fix a leaking o-ring on a cooler supply line strainer, and just thought....What beautiful work...
> 
> View attachment 7380
> 
> 
> View attachment 7381


Looks like they read my book...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim

That is soo bad I can't even make out what i am looking at.


----------



## Airgap

here we go....


----------



## Protech

Is that a direct copper to galvo connection?


----------



## Airgap

Protech said:


> Is that a direct copper to galvo connection?


 Well, yessireee...I knew you'd like it....that's what caught my eye....


----------



## Airgap

:blink:


----------



## Pipe Rat

:blink::no:
Clueless hacks or homeowner


----------



## plumbpro

I have never seen a tubular drum trap:laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing

:laughing:


plumbpro said:


> I have never seen a tubular drum trap:laughing:


 lol


----------



## LEAD INGOT

The sad thing is, none of this was even part of the reason I was called out. And these are not even close to the serious plumbing or electrical problems this house has. There will be more.


----------



## markb

LEAD INGOT said:


> The sad thing is, none of this was even part of the reason I was called out. And these are not even close to the serious plumbing or electrical problems this house has. There will be more.


:blink: Do I see PVC glued to CI ?


----------



## LEAD INGOT

markb said:


> :blink: Do I see PVC glued to CI ?


 No, but they glued the hell outof it to the ABS. I really like the 1 1/2" DWV 90 on the panel. This place is a H/O's plumbing nightmare, and a slow plumbers dream.


----------



## Protech

But not rated for any pressure above 140F. Check yer temperature de-ratings bud.



plumjoe said:


> http://www.plascowelding.com/pdf2007/PVC&CPVCPipeandFittings/PVC&CPVCPipe/CPVC-Pipe-(Sch.40and-Sch.80)Condensed.pdf
> 3/4 pvc rated 480 psi *AT 73F*, tank pops at 350psi AT 73F
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## ESPinc

I am about tired of seeing this:









no pan/ relief has 3/4pvc male w/bushing to 1/2/ 1/2copper mip to 3/8 copper. It could have been done right in half the time

Tomorrow's fun/ you should see inside


----------



## Protech

You hatin on my install? :laughing:



ESPinc said:


> I am about tired of seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no pan/ relief has 3/4pvc male w/bushing to 1/2/ 1/2copper mip to 3/8 copper. It could have been done right in half the time
> 
> Tomorrow's fun/ you should see inside


----------



## ILPlumber

The line on the outside of the building would be a code violation here. And it appears to be double trapped.....:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro

Matt said:


> The line on the outside of the building would be a code violation here. And it appears to be double trapped.....:laughing:


That's double trapped outside, there's probrably a couple of traps inside too.
:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

ESPinc said:


> I am about tired of seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no pan/ relief has 3/4pvc male w/bushing to 1/2/ 1/2copper mip to 3/8 copper. It could have been done right in half the time
> 
> Tomorrow's fun/ you should see inside


 
At least the W/H is almost hard-wired. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I like the sticker on the top left of that whirlpool. "Do not return" to the store.:laughing: Id whip the ass end of my truck around towards the front door of lowes at about 80 miles an hr, and slam that piece of crap right through the glass. Take your $50.00 installation, and shove it up your corporate ass. Good day sir.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Apartment maintenance dudes best work, at least you only have odor coming in through the disposer side.










Foundation guys are my best friends.










Would you care to wash your dishes or your ...?


----------



## RW Plumbing

Choctaw said:


> Apartment maintenance dudes best work, at least you only have odor coming in through the disposer side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundation guys are my best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care to wash your dishes or your ...?


 Not true. That P-trap is jumped up above the point of vent. Even if it was a properly vented Tee in the wall, the vent wouldn't protect that trap seal.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

RW Plumbing said:


> Not true. That P-trap is jumped up above the point of vent. Even if it was a properly vented Tee in the wall, the vent wouldn't protect that trap seal.


Pardon my humor, that was the Apartment dude talking....not me.


----------



## Redwood

RW Plumbing said:


> Not true. That P-trap is jumped up above the point of vent. Even if it was a properly vented Tee in the wall, the vent wouldn't protect that trap seal.


No the sink p-trap is vented through the disposer...

It's all good.... :laughing:


----------



## Protech

I'd say this guy new what he was doing huh?


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Protech said:


> I'd say this guy new what he was doing huh?


 Besides looking like crap, is that in a garage?


----------



## Protech

My attempt at cleaning up the mess a bit. Yes, I know I had 2 lousy solder joints.


----------



## Protech

Yes, very common in florida.

It's an active-direct solar water heater.



LEAD INGOT said:


> Besides looking like crap, is that in a garage?


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Protech said:


> Yes, very common in florida.
> 
> It's an active-direct solar water heater.


We do it here as well, gas or electric we have to put them up on an 18" stand if it's in a garage.


----------



## Protech

That only applies to gas heater here.



LEAD INGOT said:


> We do it here as well, gas or electric we have to put them up on an 18" stand if it's in a garage.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Protech said:


> My attempt at cleaning up the mess a bit. Yes, I know I had 2 lousy solder joints.


 
That looks like a motorized check valve wired to the pump, good call. 

You must have a ton of solar systems in central FL. Here we have some, but they're not common.


----------



## ESPinc

He probably played this game and thought this is how its done!











Protech said:


> I'd say this guy new what he was doing huh?


----------



## gusty60

Redwood said:


> No the sink p-trap is vented through the disposer...
> 
> It's all good.... :laughing:


 LMAO!:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing

Protech said:


> My attempt at cleaning up the mess a bit. Yes, I know I had 2 lousy solder joints.


 
Is that the return line tied into the T&P spot??? Or is there a tap for the return there? Also I usually remove the drain valve from the bottom of the heater, then I use a tee with a hose thread ball valve to tie the return line there. It makes more sense to circulate the return water into the bottom of the tank....


----------



## Protech

Ya, the new heater has 2 ports for the T/P. One on the top and one on the side. I pulled the plug out of the side port and mounted the T/P there. I installed a baffled dip tube in the top T/P port. I slao swapped the cold inlet dip tube over to the left side port since the wall stub outs were plumbed in backwards(I labeled the wall too just in case the next guy can't figure out what's going on)

The "tee on the drain valve" return method is a poor design choice and most have abandoned that method since the 70's. If you pump the return water into the drain valve connection, the heated water gets sucked right back into the supply dip tube and does not stratify. Also, when back flushing the collector, debris will get swept into the solar loop.



Not cool man











RW Plumbing said:


> Is that the return line tied into the T&P spot??? Or is there a tap for the return there? Also I usually remove the drain valve from the bottom of the heater, then I use a tee with a hose thread ball valve to tie the return line there. It makes more sense to circulate the return water into the bottom of the tank....


----------



## user2090

Due to confidentiality I cannot reveal the location of where these pictures were taken, or how I know of this. :laughing:

The vent is not surprising, its the bottle of propane that is the most disturbing.


----------



## plbgbiz

Indie said:


> ...Due to confidentiality I cannot reveal....


 
I don't blame you. I wouldn't admit to being there either.


----------



## gusty60

Do they leave that fan running to distribute the carbon monoxide evenly throughout the house?:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

The matches are in a convenient location at least.


----------



## Redwood

The smoke pipe isn't pitched right....

Did you give them a price on hanging it up right...

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user2090

Redwood said:


> The smoke pipe isn't pitched right....
> 
> Did you give them a price on hanging it up right...
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



This house falls into the category of: Due to legal liability I am not going to admit I was here under any circumstances. 

I visited there as a Holiday Obligation, not for business.


----------



## CaptainBob

:laughing: Just thought I'd put these here from another site for everyone's amusement. Here is the quote from the post a homeowner put on there along with pictures, he did a nice job of labeling the pictures--
Quote-"This has been an ongoing problem since I bought my house 9 years ago. I've had 2 plumbers look at the problem and didn't really have any ideas. The smell comes from the shower drain, main floor, basement underneath. I do hear some gurgling in the drain if I flush a nearby toilet, which leads me to believe that the trap is being siphoned out. 
I have checked the vent on the roof and it seems to be clear. 
I'm wondering if there is something incorrect with the way the plumbing was done when the house was built?"


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Someone worked really hard cramming all that in that tiny little space..............


----------



## greenscoutII

That is wrong on so many levels I don't even know where to start.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

How in the hell could a flat vent be legal, anywhere? 

Those damn things clog up on the first backup.


----------



## Will

I cut this out, it was the tie in for a water heater. Wonder if this handyman was testing to see what was the best way to hook up pipe?


----------



## PlumberJake

Will said:


> I cut this out, it was the tie in for a water heater. Wonder if this handyman was testing to see what was the best way to hook up pipe?


Did you just add another sharkbite to hook it back up??? :laughing:


----------



## Will

Nope it was hooked up that way with the shark bites. :laughing:


----------



## ranman

i ask the same thing? they use them everywhere here under upc but upc is going away and ipc is here in everything but commercial.






DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> How in the hell could a flat vent be legal, anywhere?
> 
> Those damn things clog up on the first backup.


----------



## Bill

Looks like they made an "S" trap. Not legal


----------



## Hillside

:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

There's times I could fill one of those up in one session. :blink:


Somebody needs to zoom in on the label of those bottles, see if it is being sold as refined spring water in a grocery store near you.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> There's times I could fill one of those up in one session. :blink:
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to zoom in on the label of those bottles, see if it is being sold as refined spring water in a grocery store near you.


 Do you mean Urea Springs? I drink it all the time. Tangy!!


----------



## Lifer

Bill said:


> Looks like they made an "S" trap. Not legal


 
I agree Bill , that is not a flat vent that is an "S" trap , it's also tied in after the toilet which here is now a no no. 

Our Code defines a flat vent as a Vent running horizontal below the flood level rim , Although the one in the pic is running horizontal under the floor it is never really vented because it's a trap arm. IE: S trap


Lifer...


----------



## Protech

So I've run into a few beauties over the past few days. I'll start things off with this one. That's 1/2" thin wall pvc stabbed into a 3/4" sharkbite and 1/2" polybutylene stabbed into the other side under a tight bend radius. This is installed at the complex where my shop is at. Luckily, this building isn't attached to mine :laughing:


----------



## Protech

Some other gems


----------



## Protech

And my personal favorite of the bunch


----------



## rocksteady

Maybe I have too much faith in the human brain but I can't see how that could have been done as anything except for a joke. 









Paul


----------



## Protech

No sir.

I walked in on a complaint of the dishwasher not wanting to pump out. Disposal was leaking and the right sink always holds water unless the disposal in ran in order to get a siphon going.

First thing out of my mouth was "So, you guys remolded your kitchen yourself huh?". The husband was obviously in the dog house with his wife :laughing:.



rocksteady said:


> Maybe I have too much faith in the human brain but I can't see how that could have been done as anything except for a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## rocksteady

Wow! I just thought those were Google pictures. Hopefully he at least bought the "value-pak" of 6 p-traps and saved a dollar.:whistling2:








Paul


----------



## Will

That is a work of art. You should have shook the husbands hand. You where in the presents of a genius Protech :laughing:


----------



## kpw85

*today*

todays job.....the line was slow and starving for air. i also knew something else was wrong when i put the rod in the sink drain and it was trying to bend all over the place.


----------



## ianclapham

Just a couple for now


----------



## Protech

ianclapham said:


> Just a couple for now


UK plumbing is totally different than US. I don't know what im looking at.


----------



## ianclapham

Protech said:


> UK plumbing is totally different than US. I don't know what im looking at.


im sorry i will try to explain,

top picture in a new build with the pipe cut too short to fit the back of the water closet.

bottom picture is an excavation with plywood used to shore the hole!
hope this helps


----------



## greenscoutII

ianclapham said:


> im sorry i will try to explain,
> 
> top picture in a new build with the pipe cut too short to fit the back of the water closet.


Huh... I've never seen a water closet that discharges that way. Maybe I'm not looking at it correctly, is it some kind of wall hung unit?


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> Huh... I've never seen a water closet that discharges that way. Maybe I'm not looking at it correctly, is it some kind of wall hung unit?


the water closets are like this








and the outlet tends to go out the back thru the outside wall into an external pipe then inspection chamber, very rarely the water closed has a downward outlet into a basement


----------



## ianclapham

this is a typical setup, all external


----------



## greenscoutII

Thanks! This is why I like this site so much. I'm fascinated by the different ways our trade is performed in different places.

American water closets are plumbed way differently.


----------



## greenscoutII

ianclapham said:


> this is a typical setup, all external


From this diagram it looks like you guys discharge the building drain and rain water into a common sewer.


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> Thanks! This is why I like this site so much. I'm fascinated by the different ways our trade is performed in different places.
> 
> American water closets are plumbed way differently.


i guess the outlet goes down into basement everytime then through a cleanout?

we dont have sealed cleanouts, we have external manholes/inspection chambers








this kind of thing










cctv images


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> From this diagram it looks like you guys discharge the building drain and rain water into a common sewer.


yes sometimes, especially on older properties that have a combined sewer (city sewer?)
Newer properties have separate systems, either soakaways for the rain water or rainwater harvesting tanks.


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> Thanks! This is why I like this site so much. I'm fascinated by the different ways our trade is performed in different places.
> 
> American water closets are plumbed way differently.


i have a cousin in valdosta georgia, i will be going over to visit this summer, i will be paying her basement a visit i think!!!


----------



## greenscoutII

ianclapham said:


> i have a cousin in valdosta georgia, i will be going over to visit this summer, i will be paying her basement a visit i think!!!


Lol... Yeah, the first thing I did when I left the US for the first time was to check out the plumbing where we were staying.


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> Lol... Yeah, the first thing I did when I left the US for the first time was to check out the plumbing where we were staying.


i did the same in kissimmee in 2008 at a villa we were staying at but it had no basement.


----------



## Protech

Please don't judge us Americans by the plumbing you saw in Kissimmee. That has to be the most hacked up plumbing in the states. I know, it's in my service area. Thin-wall sewer services that usually aren't even welded together. CPVC potable distribution systems piped under slab on grade construction. No atmospheric vents on the sanitary drain systems except in laundry stacks, everything else in vented with air inlet valves (no positive pressure venting capability).

It's not pretty.



ianclapham said:


> *i did the same in kissimmee* in 2008 at a villa we were staying at but it had no basement.


----------



## 1703

ianclapham said:


> Just a couple for now


Start a thread and throw up a bunch of plumbing pics from over there. 

I enjoying the hell outta them!:thumbup:


----------



## ianclapham

Yes I have it's called work photos in the drain cleaning section.


----------



## ianclapham

Diy fail!


----------



## Protech

That decent looking hackery. Is that tank insulated?


----------



## Bill

ianclapham said:


> Diy fail!


Must have been a suggestion from one of the Blows or Home Crepo pro's!


----------



## greenscoutII

Wow..... Plastic sharkbites AND CPVC???!!!???


----------



## Mpls Jay

ianclapham said:


> Diy fail!


AhhhhhhhhhhHHHhhhhhhhhh!:laughing:


----------



## ianclapham

This is a 1 1/4" sink pipe discharging into a rainwater gutter!!


----------



## ianclapham

Protech said:


> That decent looking hackery. Is that tank insulated?


Nope it's not insulated!!!


----------



## ianclapham

greenscoutII said:


> Wow..... Plastic sharkbites AND CPVC???!!!???


A bit of pex in there too


----------



## ianclapham

Protech said:


> Please don't judge us Americans by the plumbing you saw in Kissimmee. That has to be the most hacked up plumbing in the states. I know, it's in my service area. Thin-wall sewer services that usually aren't even welded together. CPVC potable distribution systems piped under slab on grade construction. No atmospheric vents on the sanitary drain systems except in laundry stacks, everything else in vented with air inlet valves (no positive pressure venting capability).
> 
> It's not pretty.


Where are you based then?
Brilliant holiday and lovely people, I rented a villa in davenport in a residential area, hoping to go back this September if the price is right.
The wife got quite annoyed cos I found a couple of tankers doing highway work, I had to stop and watch!!!!!


----------



## Protech

I'm based out of winter haven but davenport is within my service area. I do a lot of work for british property managers. Davenport is known as little england around these parts.


----------



## ianclapham

Protech said:


> I'm based out of winter haven but davenport is within my service area. I do a lot of work for british property managers. Davenport is known as little england around these parts.


Ah right good stuff, the villa is owned by a couple in new Hampshire I believe, I hope there is plenty of work there for you?
Wet wipes no doubt!!!!


----------



## Narin

Picture is of a 100mm x 65mm y junction connecting a shower to the house drain LOL. Went to work out why the shower was draining slowly. Bend was broken.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Narin said:


> Picture is of a 100mm x 65mm Y junction connecting a shower to the house drain LOL. Went to work out why the shower was draining slowly. Bend was broken.


Damn those 100mm x 65mm junctions. They ain't worth sh*t.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Narin said:


> Picture is of a 100mm x 65mm y junction connecting a shower to the house drain LOL. Went to work out why the shower was draining slowly. Bend was broken.


 
Is that the biggest shovel you could find, you must charge by the hour. :laughing:


----------



## Narin

easttexasplumb said:


> Is that the biggest shovel you could find, you must charge by the hour. :laughing:


Couldn't fit a shovel in under the pipe. That hole was smaller than it appears in the pic, it's a trowel btw


----------



## justin

100mm • 65mm. ? Crazy! How do y'all refer to ammunition? " yeah, gimme.a box of 1/2 " wyes for my 9" glock"


----------



## Narin

justin said:


> 100mm • 65mm. ? Crazy! How do y'all refer to ammunition? " yeah, gimme.a box of 1/2 " wyes for my 9" glock"


We use different terms in my country. I shouldn't need to say that most you use the imperial system unlike us cos' that's just common sense.


----------



## justin

Narin said:


> We use different terms in my country. I shouldn't need to say that most you use the imperial system unlike us cos' that's just common sense.


I like it. It makes me laugh. No harm intended.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

*Uhmmm..what's a trap?*

That's an 1-1/2" pressure tee above 2" riser, then all of 12" 's to the washer box...no trap :jester:

For some reason they prefer to have me auger the line every month or so rather than fix the problem 




















"Ooops..they put the wall too close to my closet riser. No problem, though...I'll just put an offset flange on it" :thumbsup:










I didn't realize the photo's were so small...that's an 6" rough. 

edit: Figured out how to make pic's full size


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Plumbworker said:


> three basin sink local deli
> 
> handwash sink at deli
> 
> double hoods
> 
> residential k sink


Doesn't that three compartment sink require a indirect floor sink?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Doesn't that three compartment sink require a indirect floor sink?


 








The copper is connected directly to a cast iron tapped tee. And as you point out, it is not indirectly drained to a floor sink, not to mention the copper pressure fittings, and last but not least, no p-traps.

.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Tommy plumber said:


> The copper is connected directly to a cast iron tapped tee. And as you point out, it is not indirectly drained to a floor sink, not to mention the copper pressure fittings, and last but not least, no p-traps.
> 
> .


I would imagine they should dump into a floor sink with a one inch gap above the rim..and then into a grease trap..no?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I would imagine they should dump into a floor sink with a one inch gap above the rim..and then into a grease trap..no?


 






Yep, definitely. Any food prep fixtures have to be in-directly draining, as into a hub drain or floor drain with the air gap. Not directly connected to the sanitary. Reason: if there is ever a backup, the contaminated drain water won't back up into the sink and get all over the shrimps that are defrosting, yuk.! Then the cooks rinse the sh!t off of the shrimps and serve them to you.......:laughing:.........


----------



## Titan Plumbing

AG = 1-1/2 times the diameter of pipe, minimum of 1".


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I've posted these before in a dif thread but they need to be here. Sadly a master plumber did this at my church! It's hard for me to forgive this trash, use the cheapest chit u can but at least strap it and plumb it hens the word plumber.... And pro press,threaded,and pex crimp fittings under the slab !!!! If I could I'd slap the chit out of this master hack. Lazy no good piece of crap!!!!!


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Tommy plumber said:


> Yep, definitely. Any food prep fixtures have to be in-directly draining, as into a hub drain or floor drain with the air gap. Not directly connected to the sanitary. Reason: if there is ever a backup, the contaminated drain water won't back up into the sink and get all over the shrimps that are defrosting, yuk.! Then the cooks rinse the sh!t off of the shrimps and serve them to you.......:laughing:.........


Lmfao


----------



## Joeypipes 23

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've posted these before in a dif thread but they need to be here. Sadly a master plumber did this at my church! It's hard for me to forgive this trash, use the cheapest chit u can but at least strap it and plumb it hens the word plumber.... And pro press,threaded,and pex crimp fittings under the slab !!!! If I could I'd slap the chit out of this master hack. Lazy no good piece of crap!!!!!


Geez man does not look like a m.p did that


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Geez man does not look like a m.p did that


Well he is!! Even more sad he grew up
Plumbing with his grandfather and father. All three where plumbers. And he recently opened up his own shop. I know he knows better!!! He just doesn't care!!! I'm pissed it all passed!!


----------



## justin

What's funny is someone took this pic as if they were proud of it. And, how about the inspector that passed it? 

I know two more idiots in this trade now.


----------



## MTDUNN

I see at least 7 reasons to red tag this


----------



## MTDUNN

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've posted these before in a dif thread but they need to be here. Sadly a master plumber did this at my church! It's hard for me to forgive this trash, use the cheapest chit u can but at least strap it and plumb it hens the word plumber.... And pro press,threaded,and pex crimp fittings under the slab !!!! If I could I'd slap the chit out of this master hack. Lazy no good piece of crap!!!!!


There are so many things wrong with this I can't count that high. Rip it out do it again!


----------



## union brother 1

Tommy plumber said:


> The copper is connected directly to a cast iron tapped tee. And as you point out, it is not indirectly drained to a floor sink, not to mention the copper pressure fittings, and last but not least, no p-traps.
> 
> .



Ditto! waste of copper...


----------



## easttexasplumb

rjbphd said:


> Who's this????


A member with multiple user names, I
Bet.


----------



## Redwood

*Don't Quote Spam Links!*

It makes the cleanup more difficult for the moderators.
The post has already been reported...

This Button







can be used to report a post.


----------



## Joeypipes 23

thekctermite said:


> Certainly not the worst I've seen, but it gets an F for workmanship.
> 
> The picture is bad quality black and white, but the 6" heat run was smashed in half by the plumber to facilitate installation of the union and the valve.
> 
> I turned it down based on workmanship. Sad thing is that the builder had the HVAC guy move his duct.


Is that a gas line?


----------



## U666A

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Is that a gas line?


The post you quoted was made just shy of 4 years ago... I wouldn't hold your breath fir a response...


----------



## Plumbworker

justin said:


> What's funny is someone took this pic as if they were proud of it. And, how about the inspector that passed it?
> 
> I know two more idiots in this trade now.
> 
> View attachment 16561



where did you find that pic? I took that shot in a deli in san francisco i think i even posted it on this forum somewhere..:laughing: i ended up fixing that mess


----------



## PlumberJake

Found this today.


----------



## rjbphd

Guess he wanted a 'comfort' height...


----------



## PlumberJake

PlumberJake said:


> Found this today.
> 
> View attachment 16755


HO said 'a friend' put it in for her. I asked her "why the bricks?". She said that was the only way to get it high enough for the bracket he put on the wall. :laughing:

I didn't get a pic of it, but most of the drain is held together with epoxy putty.

She asked me what I would charge her to do it right. I told her. Then she said she could live with it the way it was. She said she realized it was a difficult job, because it had taken him 3 weeks to install it! I assured her that it would take me less time and that when I was done no bricks would be needed.


----------



## Airgap

PlumberJake said:


> Found this today.
> 
> View attachment 16755


One more of those little shims would straighten them supplies right out....


----------



## Tommy plumber

That's a type-B vent for a W/H. I physically showed the property manager and explained the dangers to her of this vent. They never called me.


----------



## user2090

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a type-B vent for a W/H. I physically showed the property manager and explained the dangers to her of this vent. They never called me.



If its been working this whole time, why would the believe that there is a danger? This could be because so many other companies come out and cry DANGER and then try to up-sell unneeded services. 

What did you propose to do to fix it?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Indie said:


> If its been working this whole time, why would the believe that there is a danger? This could be because so many other companies come out and cry DANGER and then try to up-sell unneeded services.
> 
> What did you propose to do to fix it?


 






Told her the vent needed to be away from that window. I proposed extending it above the roof overhang. And it needed a listed cap on it. This property is (4) apartments. Two buildings with (2) apts. in each building. The window in the picture I believe is a bedroom. I should add that I was at the time doing regular and routine work for this customer. Service calls, a rather involved re-model, etc. This particular building was purchased for approx. $ 180,000 cash by my customer. It wasn't like I was a new plumber trying to rip them off. My price was around $ 400- $ 500 to perform the repair.


----------



## user2090

Tommy plumber said:


> Told her the vent needed to be away from that window. I proposed extending it above the roof overhang. And it needed a listed cap on it. This property is (4) apartments. Two buildings with (2) apts. in each building. The window in the picture I believe is a bedroom.



Property manager/owners never want to spend the money to make things right. Really annoying, because they will throw stupid money at stupid projects. 

I worked in the property maintenance field for 4 years, so this is something I know rather well. That is the reason I don't got after property managers. :yes:


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Gotta love the fresh co2 in the morning feeling lol


----------



## RW Plumbing

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a type-B vent for a W/H. I physically showed the property manager and explained the dangers to her of this vent. They never called me.


That's a CO poisoning waiting to happen. If they don't want to fix it after I've explained the danger I call the cities inspection department and report it. 

I won't have an easily prevented death on my conscience. The city would lock the heater out until it was fixed.


----------



## MTDUNN

I would defiantly report this to the fire department, gas company, code enforcement. When I took my backflow, it is required to report any backflow infractions if you see them. Should be the same with possible CO poisoning. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night thinking a baby is sleeping next to that flu pipe.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Guys, before we get all self righteous here -The husband installed it, that window is where his mother in law sleeps.


----------



## SHAUN C

Found this today while changing out the w/h. The lady said her ex was a gc... Notice the cpvc glue on that one 90


----------



## Mississippiplum

SHAUN C said:


> Found this today while changing out the w/h. The lady said her ex was a gc... Notice the cpvc glue on that one 90


That hurts my eyes lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum

I posted this a longggggg time ago, but here it is again, saw this on a foreclosed house in my neighborhood. A nice way to wire a discharge pump in an areator tank.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415

Rack up those points with the A.O'S.


----------



## Airgap

And Here We Go.....
















Bedroom wall with medicine cabinet... 







Sheetrock screws.... 







:blink:


----------



## Joeypipes 23

Airgap said:


> And Here We Go.....
> 
> Bedroom wall with medicine cabinet...
> 
> Sheetrock screws....
> 
> :blink:


Oh boy lol


----------



## PinkPlumber

Protech said:


> I'd say this guy new what he was doing huh?



All that pretty copper...makin' me sick.


----------



## PinkPlumber

ianclapham said:


> the water closets are like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the outlet tends to go out the back thru the outside wall into an external pipe then inspection chamber, very rarely the water closed has a downward outlet into a basement


Inspection chamber?....umm...


----------



## Adamche

PinkPlumber said:


> Inspection chamber?....umm...


That looks like an Aussie toilet:thumbup: it is a P trap Pan (4" waste through the wall) into a pan collar and it will have an IO (inspection opening on the outside of the building.


----------



## PinkPlumber

Glad that's over...all those pics made my stomach hurt...


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Someone decided to save a few bucks (or didn't know any better ) and installed this plastic floor sink in the boiler room of a dry cleaners. They had a direct drop from the steam trap into the floor sink :laughing:










I shot a temperature reading of 178 F in the sink after tracking the water from an adjacent suite to the outside elevated beam wall of the boiler room :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker

Ran into this tankless today :laughing:.. His electrician installed it.. At least he used b vent


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Plumbworker said:


> Ran into this tankless today :laughing:.. His electrician installed it.. At least he used b vent


You just don't appreciate art when you see it 

I promise if that was an art gallery install it would go for big $$$$$


----------



## SHAUN C

Helpie did this one,


----------



## Titan Plumbing

SHAUN C said:


> Helpie did this one,


Helpie did lots of thinking...


----------



## Widdershins

SHAUN C said:


> Helpie did this one,


Did you smack the crap out of him before or after you took the photo?


----------



## PinkPlumber

Widdershins said:


> Did you smack the crap out of him before or after you took the photo?



It is actually kinda pretty....poor kid tried so hard...but wasted so much...


----------



## Qball415

Taking a hard look I don't see another way to plumb without that many fittings. Looks ok to me.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Qball415 said:


> Taking a hard look I don't see another way to plumb without that many fittings. Looks ok to me.


You forgot this :laughing: or one of these :jester:.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Qball415 said:


> Taking a hard look I don't see another way to plumb without that many fittings. Looks ok to me.


Horizontal sections below floor connected to sancross need to be above floor w/ sweeps instead of 1/4 bends (and should be a fixture fitting if done that way), but he should have made two risers and put a sancross at the washerbox connection (and needs minimum 4" drain arm after trap). 

Oh, yeah...and 1-1/2" drain stacks are "no bueno" either, heh.

Oh...and another thing...if you try to run horizontal in the slab you better have a damn good reason and be deeper than that.



Very creative and would actually work fine, but would never pass inspection, heh :no:


----------



## gear junkie

Why did he get that far before you stopped him?


----------



## Qball415

Oops missed quite a bit, was viewing with droid.


----------



## DesertOkie

Standpipe is to short, whata hack.


----------



## Airgap

That washer box is scared to death....Look how bad it's shakin'


----------



## Tommy plumber

johnlewismcleod said:


> Horizontal sections below floor connected to sancross need to be above floor w/ sweeps instead of 1/4 bends (and should be a fixture fitting if done that way), but he should have made two risers and put a sancross at the washerbox connection *(and needs minimum 4" drain arm after trap).*
> 
> Oh, yeah...and 1-1/2" drain stacks are "no bueno" either, heh.
> 
> Oh...and another thing...if you try to run horizontal in the slab you better have a damn good reason and be deeper than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Very creative and would actually work fine, but would never pass inspection, heh :no:


 






I saw that too, it's really close to a crown-vented trap.


----------



## Tommy plumber

wrong picture. OK, I figured out how to delete a picture. It was under 'Go Advanced'. Then clicked 'Manage Attatchments.'


----------



## Tommy plumber

Probably an un-licensed guy.


----------



## affordabledrain

Tommy plumber said:


> Probably an un-licensed guy.


at first it looked ok. Than I saw the white. must of been a job that went to the lowest bidder


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Tommy plumber said:


> Probably an un-licensed guy.


Heh...let's hope so :laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob

Tommy plumber said:


> Told her the vent needed to be away from that window. I proposed extending it above the roof overhang. And it needed a listed cap on it. This property is (4) apartments. Two buildings with (2) apts. in each building. The window in the picture I believe is a bedroom. I should add that I was at the time doing regular and routine work for this customer. Service calls, a rather involved re-model, etc. This particular building was purchased for approx. $ 180,000 cash by my customer. It wasn't like I was a new plumber trying to rip them off. My price was around $ 400- $ 500 to perform the repair.


If the tankless water heater is located right on the other side of the wall you could use a side wall termination kit, vent is allowed to terminate 4' minimum below or to the side of window opening for Noritz and only 12" for Rinnai in USA.


----------



## PinkPlumber

Tommy plumber said:


> Probably an un-licensed guy.



I'm guessing.....city employee...:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber

PinkPlumber said:


> I'm guessing.....city employee...:blink:


 






That RPZ is on the customer's side of the water meter. And the bldg. is a private business, so I am 100% certain that the city did not repair it with that dresser coupling. Most likely it was one of the many, many un-licensed handymen we have running around in plain, white, un-marked vans........:furious:


----------



## PinkPlumber

Tommy plumber said:


> That RPZ is on the customer's side of the water meter. And the bldg. is a private business, so I am 100% certain that the city did not repair it with that dresser coupling. Most likely it was one of the many, many un-licensed handymen we have running around in plain, white, un-marked vans........:furious:


No, just sayin' looks like a city employee job...

Oh geez...the plain white van guys....we all have them. You'd think they would come up with another color...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

The first two are what the old master p and his eighth year apprentice did. The second two are how I fixed it


----------



## RW Plumbing

I don't really see what was wrong with this. Other than the stuff that wasn't fixed like the super long fixture supply connector for the DF. We are only allowed 24" with the exception of refridgerators and DW. The vent might not have been connected and you offset the waste pipe which IMO may not have been the best idea.

The original was a metal vertical drain, very resistant to cuts and breakage. It looks to be some sort of garage/workshop where something fairly short could run into the drain piping and damage it. Unless it was broken of course, which a replacement would have been necessary.

Also, do many people on here still use gate valves? I haven't installed one of those in years. It's clear in the pictures that it was there before you got there but wow.

::Edit:: I think you also stuck the Clean out in a worse spot than it was originally. How much harder would it be to run a cable leaning between the DF and the column. It looks much easier the way it was... I might be missing something.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

RW Plumbing said:


> I don't really see what was wrong with this. Other than the stuff that wasn't fixed like the super long fixture supply connector for the DF. We are only allowed 24" with the exception of refridgerators and DW. The vent might not have been connected and you offset the waste pipe which IMO may not have been the best idea.
> 
> The original was a metal vertical drain, very resistant to cuts and breakage. It looks to be some sort of garage/workshop where something fairly short could run into the drain piping and damage it. Unless it was broken of course, which a replacement would have been necessary.
> 
> Also, do many people on here still use gate valves? I haven't installed one of those in years. It's clear in the pictures that it was there before you got there but wow.
> 
> ::Edit:: I think you also stuck the Clean out in a worse spot than it was originally. How much harder would it be to run a cable leaning between the DF and the column. It looks much easier the way it was... I might be missing something.


Let me turn down the radio, "what you say bout some clean out?"

I agree with what you said


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Looks like to me you charged someone a lot of money to do nothing. Just couple the vent back together for 100$ and move on. No reason to do everything you did, except to run out the clock and make money. 

Is there something your not explaining? Why did you repipe all that? 

Nice transition band too, bet that cost the factory A LOT!


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks like to me you charged someone a lot of money to do nothing. Just couple the vent back together for 100$ and move on. No reason to do everything you did, except to run out the clock and make money.
> 
> Is there something your not explaining? Why did you repipe all that?
> 
> Nice transition band too, bet that cost the factory A LOT!


He removed 45 degrees from the trap-arm, thus making it code compliant.

The UPC only allows a 90 degree change in direction on a trap arm.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Widdershins said:


> He removed 45 degrees from the trap-arm, thus making it code compliant.
> 
> The UPC only allows a 90 degree change in direction on a trap arm.


A 45 is allowed here so it met WI code


----------



## Widdershins

RW Plumbing said:


> A 45 is allowed here so it met WI code


Sorry, a *maximum* of 90 degrees change in direction.

The trap arm of the initial install was 135 degrees, which would be prohibited under the UPC.


----------



## 504Plumber

It looked like butthole before, now it looks good. Reverse the scenario and I did the first work, my boss would make me rip it out and redo it.


----------



## RW Plumbing

504Plumber said:


> It looked like butthole before, now it looks good. Reverse the scenario and I did the first work, my boss would make me rip it out and redo it.


Your first choice should be function then comes aesthetics. The clean out was better before and the metal piping was a better choice for the location. Personally I think it looked fine before, with the exception of the purple primer. Must be your local code but, man it looks terrible. 
If you wanted it to look good do it in DWV copper I can turn that into art.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Widdershins said:


> Sorry, a *maximum* of 90 degrees change in direction.
> 
> The trap arm of the initial install was 135 degrees, which would be prohibited under the UPC.


Fair enough, it still flys here. Hard for me to see a code violation when it isn't one here. I can't say i see a reason for that code either...


----------



## Widdershins

RW Plumbing said:


> Fair enough, it still flys here. Hard for me to see a code violation when it isn't one here. I can't say i see a reason for that code either...


Are there any maximum change in direction prohibitions for trap arms where you are?


----------



## user7551

Widdershins said:


> Are there any maximum change in direction prohibitions for trap arms where you are?


I'm not positive but most of the area txmech is in is ipc 2009 which under that code everything in the first pic was legal.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

RW Plumbing said:


> I don't really see what was wrong with this. Other than the stuff that wasn't fixed like the super long fixture supply connector for the DF. We are only allowed 24" with the exception of refridgerators and DW. The vent might not have been connected and you offset the waste pipe which IMO may not have been the best idea.
> 
> The original was a metal vertical drain, very resistant to cuts and breakage. It looks to be some sort of garage/workshop where something fairly short could run into the drain piping and damage it. Unless it was broken of course, which a replacement would have been necessary.
> 
> Also, do many people on here still use gate valves? I haven't installed one of those in years. It's clear in the pictures that it was there before you got there but wow.
> 
> ::Edit:: I think you also stuck the Clean out in a worse spot than it was originally. How much harder would it be to run a cable leaning between the DF and the column. It looks much easier the way it was... I might be missing something.


The first way drained the best but the owner of this new warehouse wanted it cut low and 90 back so that a bumper on a truck won't hut it. Boss says move the drain you move it. It meets code its clean and neat and a little 3/8 supply ain't Gona phase that 2". It's cast stubbed up and will work like a champ till a truck craters the w.c.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

But the owner has a point with the cast cut low the PVC wc will get hit but the truck won't hit the cast. I told him he needs Ballards around all three of these coolers the clean out is in the best place I could get it. And if you can't hold your cable in to that co. U need a different job. The primer is bad cuz the master p is 74 yrs old and his 8 year apprentice don't work clean. They roughed in this water on my job. Yuck. He's a great guy but well past his prime. But he just keeps goin lol


----------



## Titan Plumbing

It was bound to happen...having your pics pricked apart. It's a bollard, BTW...LOL! A ballerd is a type of song...LOL!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Titan Plumbing said:


> It was bound to happen...having your pics pricked apart. It's a bollard, BTW...LOL! A ballerd is a type of song...LOL!


Thanks fir the correction. I don't mind them picking at my pics. Maybe il learn a bit


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks fir the correction. I don't mind them picking at my pics. Maybe il learn a bit


I still think you do some very fine work.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> I still think you do some very fine work.


Well why thank you Mr Wid. I try but still some room for improvement


----------



## DesertOkie

If that's your truck I'm jealous, not because of the truck but because it's so close to the job.


----------



## gear junkie

Titan Plumbing said:


> It was bound to happen...having your pics pricked apart. It's a bollard, BTW...LOL! A ballerd is a type of song...LOL!


Ballad


----------



## johnlewismcleod

gear junkie said:


> Ballad


That Californiese...in Texas it's ballerd.



:jester:


----------



## RW Plumbing

From those new pics and the info on the owners request it makes perfect sense. The CO doesn't look that bad in the newer pics either


----------



## oaklandplumber

These people thought I was trying to up sell them


----------



## johnlewismcleod

oaklandplumber said:


> These people thought I was trying to up sell them


LOL! Time will avenge you, oakland :yes:


----------



## oaklandplumber

Under a house today the home inspection said everything was fine


----------



## user2090

oaklandplumber said:


> Under a house today the home inspection said everything was fine
> View attachment 17648
> 
> 
> View attachment 17650
> 
> 
> View attachment 17649



Inspectors only look for best practices. Since they have no clue about plumbing, what could you expect? :laughing:


----------



## pilot light

If I could have talking photos I would have! Inspector called instead!


----------



## jredman45

Flex lines on the water and electrical!


----------



## Plumb Bob

jredman45 said:


> Flex lines on the water and electrical!


No down spout for t&p and if you are in California no earthquake strapping


----------



## affordabledrain

It is that an extension cord?


----------



## justin

jredman45 said:


> Flex lines on the water and electrical!


What's wrong with it? It looks good to me.


----------



## TraTech

Custom hangers and wash machine drainage at a cottage I visited today


----------



## affordabledrain

looks crazy


----------



## user2090

TraTech said:


> Custom hangers and wash machine drainage at a cottage I visited today



That wire is an expensive way to hang pipe, but could be worse.


----------



## deerslayer

TraTech said:


> Custom hangers and wash machine drainage at a cottage I visited today


To me it looks alot better than the zip ties I have seen on some stuff!


----------



## PinkPlumber

affordabledrain said:


> It is that an extension cord?



I saw that too.....probably a 16ga cord for the hedge trimmer...:blink:


----------



## victoryplbaz

jredman45 said:


> Flex lines on the water and electrical!


 
I once had a warranty call for a water heater and when i got there it looked like that. I told the HO i wasnt going to touch it till the "plumber" brought it up to code. LOL "P;umber" calls me and says he will sue me for slander because i said it wasnt up to code. I told him to bring it on!! Would you believe the water heater company told me to bring it up to code and bill them!!


----------



## 89plumbum

Went out to a trailer because tenant was complaining of sewer gas and toilet kept stopping up.

1-1/2 is tub drain, and the so-called "plumber" that did this installed santee backwards.:laughing:


----------



## PlumberJake

89plumbum said:


> Went out to a trailer because tenant was complaining of sewer gas and toilet kept stopping up.
> 
> 1-1/2 is tub drain, and the so-called "plumber" that did this installed santee backwards.:laughing:


What's with all the metal strap? Weren't their any old coffee cans around that you could have used for shims?


----------



## SHAUN C

jredman45 said:


> Flex lines on the water and electrical!


Cord not long enough


----------



## Master Mark

*nice saddle connection*

ran into this gas saddle connection being hung in the 
air with some duct tape and some other forms of plastic baggies...... 

 told the homeowner to maybe nail one of his wifes nylons to the joysts and tie it off better that way....:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

LOL!

I didn't know there were any approved rubber interface saddles for gas. It's probably a water tap saddle (rubber gets eaten away by petrols), but that does make me curious:

Is there an approved steel or brass body saddle tap available these days?


----------



## Big cheez

Lol that's an inventor if I never seen one


----------



## Big cheez

This has got to be a first for me a softener in the attic


----------



## Master Mark

Big cheez said:


> This has got to be a first for me a softener in the attic


 

that looks like an expensive rainsoft unit....

those suckers probably paid about 6k to have that
 junk installed on the same day they signed the contract 
.....in the attic.....:thumbup:


----------



## Big cheez

They wanted it removed cause they liked the taste of there well water. Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum

Rainsoft is trash. Clack products are the best out there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ianclapham

Adamche said:


> That looks like an Aussie toilet:thumbup: it is a P trap Pan (4" waste through the wall) into a pan collar and it will have an IO (inspection opening on the outside of the building.


It's a British toilet


----------



## Big cheez

Mississippiplum said:


> Rainsoft is trash. Clack products are the best out there.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


How to they compare against watts softners


----------



## Mississippiplum

Clack is the best- beats fleck, Autotrol, masters, and all the others.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain

*more hacked installs*

Let see what is wrong with this


----------



## Mississippiplum

Is that gas line cpvc?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain

yes sir


----------



## rjbphd

affordabledrain said:


> Let see what is wrong with this


 You have jnoshs working for you now???


----------



## Mississippiplum

Well that's scary as hell, matter of time b4 that whole abortion blows up.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber

affordabledrain said:


> yes sir



Did you tag it?


----------



## affordabledrain

rjbphd said:


> You have jnoshs working for you now???


 no this crap is not my doing. I just went to these places and was amazed at the crap I saw


----------



## PinkPlumber

affordabledrain said:


> no this crap is not my doing. I just went to these places and was amazed at the crap I saw



So it's STILL like that?????


----------



## affordabledrain

PinkPlumber said:


> So it's STILL like that?????


hell yeah. they were proud of it. Said They got a good deal on the work


----------



## rjbphd

affordabledrain said:


> hell yeah. they were proud of it. Said They got a good deal on the work


I hope you call the whatever city dept to go after that basterd ( bitxh)to did the job!


----------



## affordabledrain

rjbphd said:


> I hope you call the whatever city dept to go after that basterd ( bitxh)to did the job!


It is a rental. I Don't do anything but drain and sewers for these guys. they complain I am too expensive when it comes to hvac and plumbing oh well


----------



## PinkPlumber

They will die.:blink:


----------



## OldSchool

I would have reported it right away.... then asked if they wanted it fixed


----------



## U666A

Really, you thanked a post made by the site administrator that was made almost 4 years ago to the day?!?


----------



## oaklandplumber

F**KING GRAVITY cost this guy some $$$$:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob

Found this on a remodel I am starting.

Handy hacks method to transition from galvanized to copper.


----------



## Airgap

Plumb Bob said:


> Found this on a remodel I am starting.
> 
> Handy hacks method to transition from galvanized to copper.


Obvious Schwinn situation......


----------



## Plumb Bob

It is a rain gutter down spout draining into the sewer, via a 3" trap that is buried in concrete.

The sewer drain was shameful enough without the downspout connection


----------



## Plumb Bob

Airgap said:


> Obvious Schwinn situation......


Schwinn fitting may have lasted longer


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Plumb Bob said:


> Found this on a remodel I am starting.
> 
> Handy hacks method to transition from galvanized to copper.


Looks like an iron nipple transitioned to copper


----------



## affordabledrain

Plumb Bob said:


> Found this on a remodel I am starting.
> 
> Handy hacks method to transition from galvanized to copper.


You think the hack could of atleast used a sharkbite


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Who needs fittings when you have a hole saw


----------



## Mississippiplum

That is just hacktastic

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech

Plumb Bob said:


> Found this on a remodel I am starting.
> 
> Handy hacks method to transition from galvanized to copper.


Haven't you ever heard of a dielectric union? :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yea buddy.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB




----------



## PinkPlumber

So when taking pics of all these fun atrocities, do most of you just do it, or wait until nobody is around?.....:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Saw this hanging off a building and it was city hall :laughing: of a town in north, fl. I took it long time ago when i was traveling. 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumb Bob

Mr. Leaky


----------



## Plumb Bob

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Looks like an iron nipple transitioned to copper


Yeah copper, brass, PVC, black pipe, galvanized and a couple ss hose clamps


----------



## oaklandplumber

PinkPlumber said:


> So when taking pics of all these fun atrocities, do most of you just do it, or wait until nobody is around?.....:whistling2:


I wait till no ones looking, wouldn't want anyone to think I was in to some kind of sick s**t like collecting pics of other peoples dwv systems and putting em on the net for other sickos to look at :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I just start laughing out loud and then I start snapping away then they get a quote


----------



## Tommy plumber

Goofy looking stuff. If they had extended the 1 1/2" PVC about another 1 ft., they would have hit the center of the lav....:bangin:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

....


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Home depot sump pump. I guess


----------



## Michaelcookplum

House from the 50's were remodeling. Some "plumber" apparently has tried doing some work and snaking the main. I'll show after pics after the work is done


----------



## Plumb Bob

...


----------



## johnlewismcleod

"I don't know how to cut a closet nipple, but I can smear enough wax on it so it won't leak for a few months"










Some plumber's just need an arse kicking :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

johnlewismcleod said:


> "I don't know how to cut a closet nipple, but I can smear enough wax on it so it won't leak for a few months"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some plumber's just need an arse kicking :laughing:


Cutting those squarely to fit is such a no-brainer.

It's all plus and minus, no algebra or trig involved.

BTW, Zurn does make an extra thick gasket for those folks missing the digits required to make up the difference when they add or subtract a knuckle and forget to carry the fingertip.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Found this gem the other day (the call was for poor flush, frequent back-up):


----------



## easttexasplumb

http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Vacuum_Breakers_and_Flush_Connections.pdf

Sloan makes these.


----------



## TerryO

johnlewismcleod said:


> Found this gem the other day (the call was for poor flush, frequent back-up):


Nice, can you say, "Oops, missed the rough-in."

"Success is the ability to move from failure to failure without loosing enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## johnlewismcleod

easttexasplumb said:


> http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Vacuum_Breakers_and_Flush_Connections.pdf
> 
> Sloan makes these.


I've used them :yes: They work alright, but you'll find they aren't short and have a specific amount of drop to them before reaching the offset point in order to keep sufficient force behind the flush and allow the vacuum breaker to function properly.

In the pic I posted the vacuum breaker is effectively non-functional (assuming the rubber is even there ). 

This is a critical water safety fail :yes:


----------



## DesertOkie

A-36-A will give a good flush.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

easttexasplumb said:


> http://www.sloanvalve.com/Specifications/Vacuum_Breakers_and_Flush_Connections.pdf
> 
> Sloan makes these.


Thats exactly what's in the pic


----------



## Master Mark

*sagging pex work*

this was some pretty ugly stuff I got to fool with next week ....

give someone a pex cutter and a crimper and crimp rings and they are now a plumber....


----------



## GREENPLUM




----------



## germanplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> But the owner has a point with the cast cut low the PVC wc will get hit but the truck won't hit the cast. I told him he needs Ballards around all three of these coolers the clean out is in the best place I could get it. And if you can't hold your cable in to that co. U need a different job. The primer is bad cuz the master p is 74 yrs old and his 8 year apprentice don't work clean. They roughed in this water on my job. Yuck. He's a great guy but well past his prime. But he just keeps goin lol


Whats with the short pattern 90's on the drain going from vertical to horizontal?


----------



## Rando

guess my first post will be with a pic
From a school remodel i did a couple years back. Every sink in the place was like this. Plus that pink sound deadening spray was found to contain asbestos.


----------



## dclarke

Today I found 3/4 cpvc st. 90's used as reducer 90's.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

dclarke said:


> Today I found 3/4 cpvc st. 90's used as reducer 90's.


How long had they been there? You know I'm gonna have to try that when I get home next week.


----------



## dclarke

Its a foreclosure house where a homeowner had finished the bathroom. There's lots wrong but the people who hired us don't wanna fix anything proper because of costs. We were told the house was built in 05 and the bath was finished in 07.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

dclarke said:


> Today I found 3/4 cpvc st. 90's used as reducer 90's.


Some fittings are "nested"...meaning they fit two sizes. 

Those are probably used correctly (if there is such a thing when CPVC is used for anything other than drain piping )


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Now that you mention it, I have used a 3/4 coupling slipped into a 1" coupling for a makeshift bushing. More than a couple of times and they fit like a charm. PVC that is, outside. Not all manufacturers fit that way. Some 3/4 couplings are too small of an OD.


----------



## dclarke

Well they do actually make a 3/4 x 1/2 reducing 90's. Just because something works doesn't make it right. I actually wish I were in a different part of the country. In this area there is a lot of cpvc being used. Its almost all cpvc and pex.


----------



## U666A

Let's start the year off right...
What do I win? :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

That RO setup is just great

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## U666A

Mississippiplum said:


> That RO setup is just great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I know right? :laughing: 
I didn't get a pic of the filter bank, it's a Watts.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

U666A said:


> Let's start the year off right...
> What do I win? :laughing:


I can't even tell what that is?!?


----------



## U666A

Drumma Plumma said:


> I can't even tell what that is?!?


Me either!


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> I know right? :laughing:
> I didn't get a pic of the filter bank, it's a Watts.


That's actually a pretty decent system that's installed there, its just poorly installed.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ua. Y not turn your fone 90 degrees so ur pics post right side up ??? Lol. And why you posting pics of my side job I did ???


----------



## SewerRatz

I think this drain on a hand sink I seen at a McDonald's deserves to be here.


----------



## Tommy plumber

SewerRatz said:


> I think this drain on a hand sink I seen at a McDonald's deserves to be here.
> 
> View attachment 22891


 








Wonder if there's a p-trap under the slab....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

U666A said:


> Let's start the year off right...
> What do I win? :laughing:


Ifify


----------



## U666A

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Ifify


Thank you sir.


----------



## SewerRatz

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...32-hall-shame-forumrunner_20130102_084842.jpg
> 
> Wonder if there's a p-trap under the slab....


One can hope. Or maybe a basement and it's draining indirectly to a floor drain.


----------



## user2090

Here is one for the hall o shame. No way a plumber was involved in this travesty.


----------



## plbgbiz

Indie said:


> Here is one for the hall o shame. No way a plumber was involved in this travesty.


MizBiz says you should stop posting pictures of your work. :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Indie said:


> Here is one for the hall o shame. No way a plumber was involved in this travesty.



At least he used dielectric unions :laughing:


----------



## Rando

Plumber was involved with this travesty.
see what happens when you hire a bunch of new guys off the street and don't supervise?
guess who got to fix it :thumbsup:


----------



## cincy plumber

From a D.I.Y site.


----------



## Rando

cincy plumber said:


> From a D.I.Y site.


Wow... just...wow...


----------



## user2090

plbgbiz said:


> MizBiz says you should stop posting pictures of your work. :laughing:


If it was mine it would be pex.


----------



## user2090

Indie said:


> If it was mine it would be pex.


Oops forgot my picture and don't know how to edit post with iPad. Yes that is a shark bite and Pex.


----------



## mightypipe

Indie said:


> Oops forgot my picture and don't know how to edit post with iPad. Yes that is a shark bite and Pex.


Oh what's the harm in that? It's just an overflow valve anyway. I've never heard of anybody's water heater over flowing? Have you?

Ha ha ! Out west here, we use PVC... Much stronger than that soft stuff...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Indie said:


> Oops forgot my picture and don't know how to edit post with iPad. Yes that is a shark bite and Pex.


Master p at my last job( university maintence) used pex in a compression quest fitting for the pop off. Yuck. He was lazy and made me lazy too. Glad I left ther


----------



## Tommy plumber

mightypipe said:


> Oh what's the harm in that? It's just an overflow valve anyway. I've never heard of anybody's water heater over flowing? Have you?
> 
> Ha ha ! Out west here, we use PVC... Much stronger than that soft stuff...


 






Call the temp. & pressure relief valve 'an overflow valve' on a plumbing exam and you'd be incorrect. 

PVC isn't rated for hot water, hence my code prohibits PVC from being used as drain line for a W/H safety pan.


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> Call the temp. & pressure relief valve 'an overflow valve' on a plumbing exam and you'd be incorrect.
> 
> PVC isn't rated for hot water, hence my code prohibits PVC from being used as drain line for a W/H safety pan.


 Another code joke...


----------



## mightypipe

Tommy plumber said:


> Call the temp. & pressure relief valve 'an overflow valve' on a plumbing exam and you'd be incorrect.
> 
> PVC isn't rated for hot water, hence my code prohibits PVC from being used as drain line for a W/H safety pan.


Ha ha ! I felt certain that you would see the humor in my little joke... What I meant to call the valve was a "pop-off." That's what my local handyman calls it. He must have passed some kind of written test somewhere, right?


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Master p at my last job( university maintence) used pex in a compression quest fitting for the pop off. Yuck. He was lazy and made me lazy too. Glad I left ther





mightypipe said:


> Ha ha ! I felt certain that you would see the humor in my little joke... What I meant to call the valve was a "pop-off." That's what my local handyman calls it. He must have passed some kind of written test somewhere, right?


:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

mightypipe said:


> Ha ha ! I felt certain that you would see the humor in my little joke... What I meant to call the valve was a "pop-off." That's what my local handyman calls it. He must have passed some kind of written test somewhere, right?


Hey now. I call it a pop off sometimes. The guys i work around wouldnt know t&p and no way they would know temp and pressure relief valve


----------



## U666A

Same house as the RO system from yesterday. My buddy won't take credit for the under sink abortion, but he's actually proud of this repair!

Does anyone else hear "Tubular bells" in the background?


----------



## RW Plumbing

U666A said:


> Same house as the RO system from yesterday. My buddy won't take credit for the under sink abortion, but he's actually proud of this repair!
> 
> Does anyone else hear "Tubular bells" in the background?


I never understood the shark bite thing. For the cost of those fittings in that picture you'd be half way to the labor to have to do it. And it would be warrantied. That must be 75 bucks in fittings.


----------



## U666A

RW Plumbing said:


> I never understood the shark bite thing. For the cost of those fittings in that picture you'd be half way to the labor to have to do it. And it would be warrantied. That must be 75 bucks in fittings.


I imagine the slip couplings and ells are worth a couple bucks... This guy wouldn't hire a pro to save his life. He wouldn't hire me either! :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

U666A said:


> I imagine the slip couplings and ells are worth a couple bucks... This guy wouldn't hire a pro to save his life. He wouldn't hire me either! :laughing:


Then he deserves the water damage that's coming :yes:


----------



## Boundry

to flip, new homeowner asked me to look see if it was ok.


----------



## Boundry

Boundry said:


> to flip, new homeowner asked me to look see if it was ok.


DIY remodel to flip


----------



## U666A

Epic wc install!!! :laughing:


----------



## mightypipe

Me: uh... Who installed this?

Tile contractor: one of my guys hooked it up, but he's also a plumber.

Me: hmmm... I don't think so.

TC: ya, one of my guys really did hook it up...

Me: I believe you about him hooking it up. what I meant, is he's NOT a plumber.

TC: he's pretty good, he usually does a good job, but for some reason it doesn't put out enough water... Can you turn it up or something?

Me: well, how much money have you got?

TC: what do you mean? Is there a problem?

Me: you are trying to run two fixed shower heads, four body sprays, and a hand held, on 1/2" feeds. That's never going to work. You also have a forty gallon electric water heater, which is never going to give you enough hot water for your car wash. On the bright side though, maybe Home Depot will give your money back for those shark bites...


----------



## Protech

mightypipe said:


> View attachment 22950
> 
> 
> Me: uh... Who installed this?
> 
> Tile contractor: one of my guys hooked it up, but he's also a plumber.
> 
> Me: hmmm... I don't think so.
> 
> TC: ya, one of my guys really did hook it up...
> 
> Me: I believe you about him hooking it up. what I meant, is he's NOT a plumber.
> 
> TC: he's pretty good, he usually does a good job, but for some reason it doesn't put out enough water... Can you turn it up or something?
> 
> Me: well, how much money have you got?
> 
> TC: what do you mean? Is there a problem?
> 
> Me: you are trying to run two fixed shower heads, four body sprays, and a hand held, on 1/2" feeds. That's never going to work. You also have a forty gallon electric water heater, which is never going to give you enough hot water for your car wash. On the bright side though, maybe Home Depot will give your money back for those shark bites...


That's rich. Classic example of someone wasting money because they refused to hire a licensed professional.


----------



## Protech

Indie said:


> Oops forgot my picture and don't know how to edit post with iPad. Yes that is a shark bite and Pex.


I would have used a crimp male adapter, but in a pinch I could see myself doing it that way. Legal here.


----------



## Protech

Tommy plumber said:


> Call the temp. & pressure relief valve 'an overflow valve' on a plumbing exam and you'd be incorrect.
> 
> PVC isn't rated for hot water, hence my code prohibits PVC from being used as drain line for a W/H safety pan.


It's not rated for PRESSURIZED hot water. Inspectors still allow pvc on pan drains around here but obviously not for T/P relief lines.


----------



## mightypipe

Protech said:


> That's rich. Classic example of someone wasting money because they refused to hire a licensed professional.


Yup... He kept bragging about how it was a $36,000 dollar tile job (whole house and this shower). I gave him a bid for $6000, and told him that I would be pulling a permit. We'll see if he calls back.


----------



## dclarke

Underneath a cheap hotel.


----------



## dclarke

BTW that's 3" stuffed inside 4" CI on one side with concrete for a joint and the other side is stuffed into clay. The clay pipe is busted and the other side of the wall is a slab with a powder room. Its gonna be a fun fix.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Shark bite fail


----------



## GREENPLUM

jc-htownplumber said:


> Shark bite fail


 
return it for a full refund


----------



## Boundry

Epic Plumbing Job

Top part of Y is the WC


----------



## Boundry

Boundry said:


> Epic Plumbing Job
> 
> Top part of Y is the WC


Better pics


----------



## Tommy plumber

mightypipe said:


> View attachment 22950
> 
> 
> Me: uh... Who installed this?
> 
> Tile contractor: one of my guys hooked it up, but he's also a plumber.
> 
> Me: hmmm... I don't think so.
> 
> TC: ya, one of my guys really did hook it up...
> 
> Me: I believe you about him hooking it up. what I meant, is he's NOT a plumber.
> 
> TC: he's pretty good, he usually does a good job, but for some reason it doesn't put out enough water... Can you turn it up or something?
> 
> Me: well, how much money have you got?
> 
> TC: what do you mean? Is there a problem?
> 
> Me: you are trying to run two fixed shower heads, four body sprays, and a hand held, on 1/2" feeds. That's never going to work. You also have a forty gallon electric water heater, which is never going to give you enough hot water for your car wash. On the bright side though, maybe Home Depot will give your money back for those shark bites...


 






I would not have told him about the W/H and 1/2" lines being under-sized. Don't give that info to these do-it-yourselfers. Even though they can obtain that info online pretty easily, I am tight-lipped. Some people are going to call a plumber and pump you for info so they can attempt the work themselves. I have had people ask me for a material list so they can go purchase materials. When I hear that, it's a big red flag.

Be evasive; just say, "It's installed all wrong. It's way, way off. But for $ 1,000 I can repair it."


----------



## 504Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> Be evasive; just say, "It's installed all wrong. It's way, way off. But for $ 1,000 I can repair it."


Then you sound shady, at least if you explain they aren't going to know what to install to make it right.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I threw it as far as I could. Then I realized I should of put it in the scrap bucket


----------



## rjbphd

504Plumber said:


> Then you sound shady, at least if you explain they aren't going to know what to install to make it right.


 No way, from this job, all I'll just say its installed improperly... and if they want it done correctly, then hire a licensed plumber, otherwise they'll just get some handyhack to do it again.


----------



## mightypipe

Tommy plumber said:


> I would not have told him about the W/H and 1/2" lines being under-sized. Don't give that info to these do-it-yourselfers. Even though they can obtain that info online pretty easily, I am tight-lipped. Some people are going to call a plumber and pump you for info so they can attempt the work themselves. I have had people ask me for a material list so they can go purchase materials. When I hear that, it's a big red flag.
> 
> Be evasive; just say, "It's installed all wrong. It's way, way off. But for $ 1,000 I can repair it."


Update : the guy called back the next day, and asked how much I would charge in "labor only" to do the job. He wanted to purchase materials. I told him that I do not buy materials from Home Depot for a reason, and that I would only feel comfortable if I could purchase the materials that I am comfortable installing. My license, my warranty, my liability = my materials. He was more understanding about it than I was expecting, and not as dumb as I might have made him sound in the OP. he does a lot of work in a huge series of retirement communities out here on the west side of Phoenix ( people with money, who are from a generation that appreciate quality work ). I see his truck all over the place here. He had gotten my name from a good customer of mine, and seemed like he really wanted to make something work. The bid I had given him, was really high, because at the time I thought he was a clown and was never going to call me back anyway. We came to a more realistic price for the job, and I picked-up a check from his office this afternoon for half the job. 

Sometimes, I kick myself for rattling on about plumbing to people who turn out to be pumping me for information. When I discuss it with my wife though, she says that I just come off as 'honestly interested in my customers and my work.'


----------



## phishfood

Boundry said:


> Better pics


OMG, run, it's the Bondo Monster!


----------



## rjbphd

phishfood said:


> OMG, run, it's the Bondo Monster!


Lmao..


----------



## RW Plumbing

Boundry said:


> to flip, new homeowner asked me to look see if it was ok.


Hhahahahahahahahahahahaha! That's in the top 5 here easy


----------



## Boundry

I love rentals, its a christmas tree!


----------



## RW Plumbing

I would have just thrown some tinsel n it and called it good...


----------



## plbgbiz

To tape or not to tape...that is the question.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Boundry said:


> I love rentals, its a christmas tree!


I like it. Just drew an ISO of it so I can use it as an example. No coping my iso. It's still my design


----------



## Boundry

You forgot the toilet paper tinsel


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

The cat had a ball with the balls on the tree. I'd hate to see what she'd do to tp


----------



## karr




----------



## karr




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Is that water. Surly not steam.


----------



## karr

Cold water meter


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I ment the radiator ...


----------



## TerryO

Some of these pics hurt my brain trying to figure out what they're trying to do :-(

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## Optimus Primer

Protech said:


> It's not rated for PRESSURIZED hot water. Inspectors still allow pvc on pan drains around here but obviously not for T/P relief lines.


yep!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Protech said:


> It's not rated for PRESSURIZED hot water. Inspectors still allow pvc on pan drains around here but obviously not for T/P relief lines.


 






There are a few examples of inspectors knowingly allowing something that is prohibited by code. One example was inspectors allowing a 5' head for a test when the code used to require a 10' head years ago (now our code states a 5' head is permitted.)

I had an inspector telling me once that the W/H pan drain's minimum size was 1". I was saying it was 3/4". My heater pan drain that I installed new was 3/4" and the inspector said he was letting it go. When I went home and checked my code book (I didn't have it with me) sure enough it was 3/4". Why he kept saying 1" for residential, I don't know. Maybe he was thinking of commercial heaters?...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here it is one in pan drain. You say 10' of head pressure You mean on a rough in test??


----------



## Optimus Primer

Protech said:


> It's not rated for PRESSURIZED hot water. Inspectors still allow pvc on pan drains around here but obviously not for T/P relief lines.


I guess I was wrong. I heard the same thing, But:

504.7.1 Pan size and drain. The pan shall be not less than 1.5 inches (38 mm) deep and shall be of sufficient size and shape to receive all dripping or condensate from the tank or water heater. The pan shall be drained by an indirect waste pipe having a minimum diameter of 0.75 inch (19 mm). *Piping for safety pan drains shall be of those materials listed in Table 605.4.*



*TABLE 605.4 WATER DISTRIBUTION PIPE* 

*MATERIAL **STANDARD *Brass pipeASTM B 43Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) plastic pipe and tubingASTM D 2846; ASTM F 441; ASTM F 442; CSA B137.6Copper or copper-alloy pipeASTM B 42; ASTM B 302Copper or copper-alloy tubing (Type K, WK, L, WL, M or WM)ASTM B 75; ASTM B 88; ASTM B 251; ASTM B 447Cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) plastic tubingASTM F 877; CSA B137.5Cross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/cross-linked polyethylene
(PEX-AL-PEX) pipeASTM F 1281; CSA B137.10MCross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/high-density polyethylene
(PEX-AL-HDPE)ASTM F 1986Galvanized steel pipeASTM A 53Polybutylene (PB) plastic pipe and tubingASTM D 3309; CSA B137.8MPolyethylene/Aluminum/Polyethylene (PE-AL-PE) composite pipeASTM F 1282Polypropylene (PP) plastic pipe or tubingASTM F 2389; CSA B137.11Stainless steel pipe (Type 304/304L)ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778Stainless steel pipe (Type 316/316L)ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778


----------



## Protech

Optimus Primer said:


> I guess I was wrong. I heard the same thing, But:
> 
> 504.7.1 Pan size and drain. The pan shall be not less than 1.5 inches (38 mm) deep and shall be of sufficient size and shape to receive all dripping or condensate from the tank or water heater. The pan shall be drained by an indirect waste pipe having a minimum diameter of 0.75 inch (19 mm). Piping for safety pan drains shall be of those materials listed in Table 605.4.
> 
> TABLE 605.4 WATER DISTRIBUTION PIPE
> 
> MATERIAL STANDARD Brass pipeASTM B 43Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride (CPVC) plastic pipe and tubingASTM D 2846; ASTM F 441; ASTM F 442; CSA B137.6Copper or copper-alloy pipeASTM B 42; ASTM B 302Copper or copper-alloy tubing (Type K, WK, L, WL, M or WM)ASTM B 75; ASTM B 88; ASTM B 251; ASTM B 447Cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) plastic tubingASTM F 877; CSA B137.5Cross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/cross-linked polyethylene
> (PEX-AL-PEX) pipeASTM F 1281; CSA B137.10MCross-linked polyethylene/aluminum/high-density polyethylene
> (PEX-AL-HDPE)ASTM F 1986Galvanized steel pipeASTM A 53Polybutylene (PB) plastic pipe and tubingASTM D 3309; CSA B137.8MPolyethylene/Aluminum/Polyethylene (PE-AL-PE) composite pipeASTM F 1282Polypropylene (PP) plastic pipe or tubingASTM F 2389; CSA B137.11Stainless steel pipe (Type 304/304L)ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778Stainless steel pipe (Type 316/316L)ASTM A 312; ASTM A 778


Right, but pvc IS rated for hot water drainage. It WILL work. Consider that a plastic pan will melt before the pvc does.


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here it is one in pan drain. *You say 10' of head pressure You mean on a rough in test??*


 






Yes, on a rough-in. Either a first or second rough we used to be required to put a 10' head, but no plumber ever stubbed up a 10' piece of PVC on a rough inspection. Everybody would stub up about a 5' head and inspectors allowed that all day long. Now our code specifies a 5' head on a rough.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

5 ft above finish slab I assume ??


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 5 ft above finish slab I assume ??


 






Yes. Instead of putting a test cap on a lav stub out, I would just put a 90 on the stub out, and then glue a piece of PVC (or copper) into the 90 so it was approx. 5' above the slab. The inspector would shake that or tap on it to make sure there was water in the DWV.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

So you water test you underground. Then backfill then stack out and test it too??


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So you water test you underground. Then backfill then stack out and test it too??


 






Yes. With slab-on-grade construction, plumbing is 3-phases: 

Underground (water test on DWV and sometimes the water piping, if joints in water pipe),

Top-out (also with test on DWV and water piping), and

Final (again water is supposed to be on with all fixtures set and p-traps filled with water. Although in some areas with well water, you can get a final plumbing inspection without the water tied into the well. But all fixtures should be set and grouted.)


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Wow. Here we only test dwv in the under ground. I stub up 2 or 3 feet aff and fill it. The water is tested on the underground and of course in stack out and on the final it's just like yours all fixtures set and in full operation !!! Iv tested the stack out with smoke but it was a fed job and in specs.


----------



## easttexasplumb

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So you water test you underground. Then backfill then stack out and test it too??


 
Here everything under 42" AFF is tested with 5' of head pressure.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Man my AHJD. Sucks !!!!


----------



## phishfood

Tex, you don't have to test 2nd, 3rd, 4th floor drainage piping?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Nope. Only if spect. I don't do many multi story's but the few we did we only tested the underground. One we did split up the storm drain riser and tested it. It was 120' tall. But not the sanitary. We smoked it. I'm telling you the longer I'm on the zone the more I see how the AHJD here is slack in a way it's good but I think more bad than goid and doesn't help me be a good plumber. Iv seen pex press and threaded fitting under a slab pass here. Pics are on the zone the don't enforce the LR 90 when going to vert to horz. And more.


----------



## Plumberman911

Wish I had pics on my phone still. When I was an inspector I had a investigation call come in. Some elderly people hired their preacher to fix a leak by their toilet. He talked them into a full remodel of their bathroom. jacked it up huge. Shower floor sloped up to drain, S traps under lav. Installed a manobloc all illegel. Worst is wish I had pics he pulled their hwt and installed a exterior tankless inside the laundry room off the kitchen. Pumping 199,000btu's of carbinmonoxide into the house plus oxygen depletion for combustion. The daughter passed out twice in the kitchen. Mom and dad where sick and headaches all the time. He charged them over 40,000. I could believe what I was seeing when I saw that tankless I was in disbelieve. Like I always say handyman will get you killed


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman911 said:


> Wish I had pics on my phone still. When I was an inspector I had a investigation call come in. Some elderly people hired their preacher to fix a leak by their toilet. He talked them into a full remodel of their bathroom. jacked it up huge. Shower floor sloped up to drain, S traps under lav. Installed a manobloc all illegel. Worst is wish I had pics he pulled their hwt and installed a exterior tankless inside the laundry room off the kitchen. Pumping 199,000btu's of carbinmonoxide into the house plus oxygen depletion for combustion. The daughter passed out twice in the kitchen. Mom and dad where sick and headaches all the time. He charged them over 40,000. I could believe what I was seeing when I saw that tankless I was in disbelieve. Like I always say handyman will get you killed


What was the result?? Were they able to sue the preacher? Or couldn t do it aqs the preacher didn't have a leinsce to lose ? Fuked up laws.


----------



## Plumberman911

rjbphd said:


> What was the result?? Were they able to sue the preacher? Or couldn t do it aqs the preacher didn't have a leinsce to lose ? Fuked up laws.


 On sight I called my supervisor and the cheif. My supervisor told me to call the stae investigator. So I did, state couldnt come out right then, so he told me to take good pics and statements and get receipts where they paid him. He told me to order all the services cut until they could get a licensed plumber there to correct it. So thats what I did. Then my cheif came out, He couldnt believe it either. So I gathered all the info. I started A citation from the city. But they that didnt go anywhere because the guy had no pryor charges. But the state got my paper work and photos and a list of 6 other addresses I had on him he worked on. As far as I know Preacher was fined 500.00 for that one and a 1000.00 each on the other six. The police investagators where checking into elderly fraud charges but didnt hear the out come. The couple were forming a law suit against him


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Hook it on the link I said and this is what the new guy did !! We wer rigging a chunk of Crete to lift out of the hole. I said no on the link he said it is on the link idk about this guy


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hook it on the link I said and this is what the new guy did !! We wer rigging a chunk of Crete to lift out of the hole. I said no on the link he said it is on the link idk about this guy


Id beat him with that chain!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

He's a licensed plumber but grew up in Chicago i learned how to hook up a chain at like 7 but idk. Maybe he didn't have a father figure or somethen. I pitty him a bit. Just gonna have to watch him and make sure everyone is safe !!


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's a licensed plumber but grew up in Chicago i learned how to hook up a chain at like 7 but idk. Maybe he didn't have a father figure or somethen. I pitty him a bit. Just gonna have to watch him and make sure everyone is safe !!


Ain't from around my part... he'll have chain marks on him..


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's a licensed plumber but grew up in Chicago i learned how to hook up a chain at like 7 but idk. Maybe he didn't have a father figure or somethen. I pitty him a bit. Just gonna have to watch him and make sure everyone is safe !!


Hey TX tech.. clear ur full pm box!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Hey TX tech.. clear ur full pm box!


Done !!! I hate it when that happens !! I'm gonn empty it. One by one on the phone


----------



## redbeardplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hook it on the link I said and this is what the new guy did !! We wer rigging a chunk of Crete to lift out of the hole. I said no on the link he said it is on the link idk about this guy


We were all green once but hahahaha.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

redbeardplumber said:


> We were all green once but hahahaha.


He's a licensed j man


----------



## johnlewismcleod

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's a licensed j man


Sounds more like a technician to me :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd

redbeardplumber said:


> We were all green once but hahahaha.


Bsssss


----------



## justme

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's a licensed j man


I would let him know how truly unsafe his rigging skills are and if he does it again you won't work with him again. Remember at the end of the day you are responsible for all the guys working under you .especially the stupid ones.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Very true. I jumped his as good. I doubt he will be around very long. But till then iv got my eye on him !!


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Very true. I jumped his as good. I doubt he will be around very long. But till then iv got my eye on him !!


 






Don't walk under any loads that he rigged..........:laughing:


----------



## U666A

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't walk under any loads that he rigged..........:laughing:


Don't walk under a suspended load... Full stop. :whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> Don't walk under a suspended load... Full stop. :whistling2:


Yep. Even if god himself rigged it.


----------



## Relic




----------



## mightypipe

I love the homie bucket toilet tank! The lengths people will go to, to do something like that is amazing! (He even cut the wall out to accommodate the bucket!)


----------



## antiCon

Can you tell what's wrong with this at first glance?










Been that way for 9 years the HO said
And she did it her self


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

antiCon said:


> Can you tell what's wrong with this at first glance?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23405
> 
> 
> Been that way for 9 years the HO said
> And she did it her self


She must be sooo proud ! :laughing:
Did you offer to turn it around for her ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tank is backwards. But it has a custom stereo


----------



## rjbphd

mightypipe said:


> I love the homie bucket toilet tank! The lengths people will go to, to do something like that is amazing! (He even cut the wall out to accommodate the bucket!)


Hey, I use a homie bucket with bskt strainer, no hub coulping for shower at cabin.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Hey, I use a homie bucket with bskt strainer, no hub coulping for shower at cabin.


Hackish. You can't provide a real shower


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hackish. You can't provide a real shower


Huh? u have to pump the water from hand well, then heat the water on wood burning stove . Carry the heated water upstairs via ladder into the homie bucket for shower below. Make sure the shower valve is closed before filling the bucket!


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rjbphd said:


> Huh? u have to pump the water from hand well, then heat the water on wood burning stove . Carry the heated water upstairs via ladder into the homie bucket for shower below. Make sure the shower valve is closed before filling the bucket!


How many times have you filled it with cold water for your wife? :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

johnlewismcleod said:


> How many times have you filled it with cold water for your wife? :laughing:


Havnt done it yet as im not married.. however, if my gal want hot shower, told her to chop some wood and keep the wood burning stove going to heat the water and I'll carry the bucket upstairs.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Huh? u have to pump the water from hand well, then heat the water on wood burning stove . Carry the heated water upstairs via ladder into the homie bucket for shower below. Make sure the shower valve is closed before filling the bucket!


All that trouble for a shower?? Lol. Why not have a elec pump a water heater softener shower?? 
It would be a house and not a cabin hu. Sounds like a cool place. I like to ruff it some !!!


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> All that trouble for a shower?? Lol. Why not have a elec pump a water heater softener shower??
> It would be a house and not a cabin hu. Sounds like a cool place. I like to ruff it some !!!


 There's a electric panel box, 200 ft away.. 2 ext cords... one for refrigrator and other for outhouse exhaust fan.. in heart of Arrowhead area of NE Minnesota.. private property within private property.. not mine but use it every year, mostly in Sept.


----------



## antiCon

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> She must be sooo proud ! :laughing:
> Did you offer to turn it around for her ?


 lol yes but she said it was hitting the wall.. so i guess its not roughed in right (maybe 10") and the tank bolt holes were offset a little so she just flipped it around and made it work .. she was a sweet old lady took pride in all her handy work. 
i was there to fix a moen cartrige


----------



## plumberpro

that is a new use for a 5 gallon pail how did he seal it to the bowl?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## piper1

antiCon said:


> Can you tell what's wrong with this at first glance?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23405
> 
> 
> Been that way for 9 years the HO said
> And she did it her self


 wait i know the handle on the wrong side


----------



## Optimus Primer

Speechless:


----------



## Tommy plumber

One has no p-trap and the other has an 'S'-trap. Is that a re-model you're working on?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Where's the s trap?


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where's the s trap?


 






Where the top drain line enters the wye. With a p-trap installed on the sink, the trap weir would be higher than the point of vent where the drain line eventually turns from the horizontal to the vertical. What is not in the pic is a sanitary tee, which is presumably behind the W/C.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Tommy plumber said:


> Where the top drain line enters the wye. With a p-trap installed on the sink, the trap weir would be higher than the point of vent where the drain line eventually turns from the horizontal to the vertical. What is not in the pic is a sanitary tee, which is presumably behind the W/C.


You're presumably right. the vent was behind the w/c. I went there to layout for floor cutting. All new sanitary and water. Funny thing is, I sent Bayside there in the afternoon because the concrete cutting guys hit a water line and he text me the same exact picture of the lav. His picture was about a foot off of what i took.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Optimus Primer said:


> You're presumably right. the vent was behind the w/c. *I went there to layout* for floor cutting. All new sanitary and water. Funny thing is, I sent Bayside there in the afternoon because the concrete cutting guys hit a water line and he text me the same exact picture of the lav. His picture was about a foot off of what i took.


 






A fellow plumber friend of mine was running a project once a long time ago. He asked a newly hired journeyman plumber, "Do you layout?" And the new hire answered, "Nah, I got children to feed."......:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Tommy plumber said:


> A fellow plumber friend of mine was running a project once a long time ago. He asked a newly hired journeyman plumber, "Do you layout?" And the new hire answered, "Nah, I got children to feed."......:laughing:


:laughing:. Remember when we used to have to tar the tub holes in the slab? A journeyman told a new helper to go tar the tub. He spread tar all over the tub. It was about 20 years ago


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Optimus Primer said:


> :laughing:. Remember when we used to have to tar the tub holes in the slab? A journeyman told a new helper to go tar the tub. He spread tar all over the tub. It was about 20 years ago


LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911

Watch what you ask for aye. Off thread but early on I cooked all the porcelain off the bottom and couple of inches up in a tub using clobber to clear a drain I couldn't get a cable in. When I came back the next day and saw it I crapped a brick. I was scared. But the owner was cool about it. I got so lucky!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/23531d1358050034-hall-shame-lav.jpg
> 
> Where the top drain line enters the wye. With a p-trap installed on the sink, the trap weir would be higher than the point of vent where the drain line eventually turns from the horizontal to the vertical. What is not in the pic is a sanitary tee, which is presumably behind the W/C.


Thanks. Il have to study that a bit more.


----------



## Optimus Primer

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks. Il have to study that a bit more.


 Dont know if this helps, but if there was a vent between the wye and the 1/4 bend then it woiuld be ok


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok. I get the trap wier should be under the top if the vent point but I thought a s trap was this. 
I can see the pic isn't vented properly but didn't think it was an s trap.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I'd have done it this way !!


----------



## love2surf927

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. I get the trap wier should be under the top if the vent point but I thought a s trap was this.
> I can see the pic isn't vented properly but didn't think it was an s trap.


Visualize the trap just after the eighth bend maybe it will look more like an s trap.


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd have done it this way !!


Nothing wrong with that as far I can see in dark pix.


----------



## love2surf927

Should be l/t where it comes out of the wall too, doesn't really matter since the whole thing is wrong.


----------



## GREENPLUM

autovent it


----------



## Plumberman911

Anything less than two pipe diameters from vent to trap is a s trap


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

love2surf927 said:


> Visualize the trap just after the eighth bend maybe it will look more like an s trap.


Ok. See it. Now. I was taught it can't 90 down befor the San tee. It's an s trap and won't vent. But never said any thing about 45ing it down befor the San tee. Now I draw it out I see it. Have to have a straight run of open air to vent rite 
And the wier must be below of the top of the vent opening on the San tee 

Thanks surfer dude !!!


----------



## justme

Plumberman911 said:


> Anything less than two pipe diameters from vent to trap is a s trap


That would be a crown vent


----------



## Optimus Primer

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd have done it this way !!


or this way:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

justme said:


> That would be a crown vent


True. See that all the time on washer drains


----------



## Plumberman911

justme said:


> That would be a crown vent












This is a crown vent


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Plumberman911 said:


> View attachment 23555
> 
> 
> This is a crown vent


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Plumberman911

Thank you. Still have trouble loading pics


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Plumberman911 said:


> Thank you. Still have trouble loading pics


 Your welcome, I only did it because I feel sorry for you Okies . :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911

If I hadn't looked you up I'd swear you lived next to TX. Lol

Thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No. It's just everyone pittys y'all Okies


----------



## Plumberman911

Whatever. Lol


----------



## DesertOkie

Whats all this Okie bashing. Only Okies can bash Okies.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DesertOkie said:


> Whats all this Okie bashing. Only Okies can bash Okies.


All in fun.


----------



## phishfood

PVC is just fine for hot water.


----------



## phishfood

And why plumb the showerhead out of the top of the valve? There wouldn't be enough 90's inline that way, and you would have too much pressure and volume at the head.


----------



## plumberpro

omg what a classic piping job! looks like its ready to pull off the valve body!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz

DesertOkie said:


> Whats all this Okie bashing. Only Okies can bash Okies.


Don't sweat it DO.

Most flies are not worth swatting. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

DesertOkie said:


> Whats all this Okie bashing. Only Okies can bash Okies.


Just having some fun, brother...you all can't help it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KQoXnz3h_FE

:jester: :laughing:


----------



## zoharami

havn't heard him for a while thanks...


----------



## karr

Russian strong plumber


----------



## rjbphd

Oh man, Karr, you have Jnohs over there too???


----------



## karr

rjbphd said:


> Oh man, Karr, you have Jnohs over there too???


No, we dont have Jnohs, we have only Vasek from Ukraine, Abdurahman from Uzbekistan, Djamshut for Tajikistan and russian Ivan, with vodka stakan (glassful).
People need cheap, worker need fast. We dont need license for personal, only for company. 
In my company i dont have professional plumber.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

I saw this one. This is where Curley piped himself into the tub and Larry and Moe couldn't get him out.


----------



## Airgap

LEAD INGOT said:


> I saw this one. This is where Curley piped himself into the tub and Larry and Moe couldn't get him out.


I had a screen saver like that in the 90's too, I think.....


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Wax on wall hungs :whistling2: 

Makes me lots of money but still pisses me off everytime :furious:


----------



## gear junkie

johnlewismcleod said:


> Wax on wall hungs :whistling2:
> 
> Makes me lots of money but still pisses me off everytime :furious:


What's wrong with that?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

gear junkie said:


> What's wrong with that?


The fact that the wax always leaks or the fact that we get to make money fixing it?

I suppose I should be thankful for the steady calls fixing failed seals on wall hungs with wax rings, but usually by the time I get the call the wall is damaged due to water infiltration and some dumb arse has tried to make the water stop by smearing silicone or other adhesives all over the china and the wall tiles usually come off with the china because the wall is now rotten.

Sure it's good money, but it just pisses me off anyway...I hate shoddy workmanship.


----------



## antiCon

I think the SOB that installed this 2" line was to lazy to walk next door to Blowes to get a pressure fitting or they were out :/


----------



## Mississippiplum

The hack coulda Atleast used a ball valve

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## JDGA80

antiCon said:


> I think the SOB that installed this 2" line was to lazy to walk next door to Blowes to get a pressure fitting or they were out :/


Holy crap, did that dude put a flipping trap adapter on that? Lmao


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

JDGA80 said:


> Holy crap, did that dude put a flipping trap adapter on that? Lmao


Sure looks like it.
I wonder how long it lasted before it started leaking ?


----------



## mightypipe

No other signage... Just this ^^^^

I wonder if he is a good plumber?


----------



## sburntx74

mightypipe said:


> No other signage... Just this ^^^^
> 
> I wonder if he is a good plumber?


Lmao in Texas that's $5000.00 to the states general fund.


----------



## JDGA80

Inn sure he's the best


----------



## Airgap

Sweet Blazer....


----------



## rjbphd

mightypipe said:


> No other signage... Just this ^^^^
> 
> I wonder if he is a good plumber?


Has anyone give him a call???


----------



## JDGA80

I put that number on my companies Facebook to call in erroneous work orders . F**k that hack


----------



## mightypipe

sburntx74 said:


> Lmao in Texas that's $5000.00 to the states general fund.


Here it is up to $2500 per occurrence I think. I filled out a form to report it to the AZROC, with a request for follow-up. I'll let you guys know what they say about it when the call me.


----------



## M5Plumb

Hillside said:


> :thumbup:


Nice bottle traps.....:thumbup:


----------



## love2surf927

Two draft diverters on this one. Customer said she wanted to change it out before it started leaking! Hahhahaha! In all honesty though it was bone dry! Obviously there was just a little water at some point.

And what's left of the flue opening.


----------



## JDGA80

WOW^ speechless


----------



## rjbphd

Is she using that 15/50 dollars discount sticker that's on the water heater??


----------



## plumberpro

hard to believe it wasn't leaking that is a lot of rust and corrosive on top of tank


----------



## sburntx74

love2surf927 said:


> Two draft diverters on this one. Customer said she wanted to change it out before it started leaking! Hahhahaha! In all honesty though it was bone dry! Obviously there was just a little water at some point.
> 
> And what's left of the flue opening.


That's awesome


----------



## love2surf927

plumberpro said:


> hard to believe it wasn't leaking that is a lot of rust and corrosive on top of tank


There is no doubt it was leaking, on the cold copper flex you could see where it had been leaking but the minerals sealed it back up, but it was leaking a long time and very slowly. She had the tank behind a curtain in her garage.


----------



## sburntx74

love2surf927 said:


> There is no doubt it was leaking, on the cold copper flex you could see where it had been leaking but the minerals sealed it back up, but it was leaking a long time and very slowly. She had the tank behind a curtain in her garage.


Sometime flu gasses from obstructed vent piping will accelerate corrosion with increased condensation.


----------



## love2surf927

sburntx74 said:


> Sometime flu gasses from obstructed vent piping will accelerate corrosion with increased condensation.


I I understand the concept but that was not the case here.


----------



## sburntx74

love2surf927 said:


> I I understand the concept but that was not the case here.


Ok just noticed the 3" vent 90 above the draft diverter looked pretty bad.


----------



## sburntx74

love2surf927 said:


> I I understand the concept but that was not the case here.


Awesome pictures though, amazing what we run across sometimes.


----------



## cutiestick

At least it was strapped in...


----------



## rjbphd

cutiestick said:


> At least it was strapped in...


You been warned...


----------



## phishfood

Intro, or strap yourself in for a rough ride.


----------



## SewerRat

cutiestick said:


> At least it was strapped in...


.....
I'm hungry again.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

SewerRat said:


> .....
> I'm hungry again.


That kid must have a peanut allergy. :blink:


----------



## JoshJ

First time trying to post from new phone, hoping the pic loads. 
Red Green would be proud.


----------



## phishfood

If you use enough duct tape, you can keep a tape factory in business.


----------



## plumberpro

yikes!! lets just tape that leak shut

shaking head!


----------



## johnlewismcleod

phishfood said:


> If you use enough duct tape, you can keep a tape factory in business.


But the real question is: "Can you use enough duct tape to make the leak stop?"

:laughing:


----------



## JoshJ

Must've been my day for taped leaks, the last stop of the day was a kit sink with camouflage hockey tape trying to stop the leaks. But the first one took the cake for today. :laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino

Looks like there wrapping a Christmas present.


----------



## red_devil

If its a real canadian fix, I'd see hockey tape mixed in with the duct tape.


----------



## Rando

All that and it was probably dripping out of the clean out :laughing:


----------



## justin

View attachment 1


Wisconsin mule head caught in lake weatherford. Nice!


----------



## mightypipe

Got a call from a woman who said her main water line froze, and was spewing everywhere. Funny thing is, that it was the brass valve on the pvb that cracked, and not the PVC.

Me: it's a leak in your pressure vacuum breaker.

Her: oh god!! That big valve looks expensive!!

Me: well... I could just cap off the line to your landscaping for now... Stop the leak. Then you could call me back when you can afford it...

Her: but, I don't have a landscaping system... I have to water by hand.

Me: what did you think these were? (Opening the box covering her sprinkler valves) 

Her: my son said that was the water meter... And that I shouldn't touch it.

Me: does he work at lowes?

Her: no... He's a lawyer.

Me: oh okay... He should stick with that...


----------



## dclarke

Are those vacuum breakers rebuildable ? Obviously yours wouldn't be being its cracked.


----------



## mightypipe

dclarke said:


> Are those vacuum breakers rebuildable ? Obviously yours wouldn't be being its cracked.


Yes... $35 for a rebuild kit. As long as the brass body is not cracked.


----------



## dclarke

I had assumed they were. I just never have rebuilt one. Thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

mightypipe said:


> Got a call from a woman who said her main water line froze, and was spewing everywhere. Funny thing is, that it was the brass valve on the pvb that cracked, and not the PVC.
> 
> Me: it's a leak in your pressure vacuum breaker.
> 
> Her: oh god!! That big valve looks expensive!!
> 
> Me: well... I could just cap off the line to your landscaping for now... Stop the leak. Then you could call me back when you can afford it...
> 
> Her: but, I don't have a landscaping system... I have to water by hand.
> 
> Me: what did you think these were? (Opening the box covering her sprinkler valves)
> 
> Her: my son said that was the water meter... And that I shouldn't touch it.
> 
> Me: does he work at lowes?
> 
> Her: no... He's a lawyer.
> 
> Me: oh okay... He should stick with that...


If she was here you'd have to remove it and install a dbcv assembly. Pvb are note code on irrigation any more. If you touch it you must remove it.


----------



## mightypipe

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If she was here you'd have to remove it and install a dbcv assembly. Pvb are note code on irrigation any more. If you touch it you must remove it.


Ha ha... I removed it and installed a 3/4" copper cap !!!! 

The landscapers and hacks around here usually beat me in price for replacements, when the customer knows what it is.


----------



## 504Plumber

The best tub valve install I've ever seen. Was called out to a brand new house because the push button diverter wasn't working and the original plumber couldn't figure it out, the hose was kinked. His craftsmanship is unparalleled it seems:


----------



## mightypipe

504Plumber said:


> The best tub valve install I've ever seen. Was called out to a brand new house because the push button diverter wasn't working and the original plumber couldn't figure it out, the hose was kinked. His craftsmanship is unparalleled it seems:


Smells like Home Depot...


----------



## Drumma Plumma

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If she was here you'd have to remove it and install a dbcv assembly. Pvb are note code on irrigation any more. If you touch it you must remove it.


That would have to be an RPZ in Illinois


----------



## JDGA80

*These silly little plastic rings*

Ahhh, thats where they go!


----------



## Bigcim

JDGA80 said:


> Ahhh, thats where they go!


Maybe its just an extra one just incase. I he has a leak he knows where the back up washer is lol


----------



## JDGA80

I wish that was the case. The poor lady's cabinets were messed up bad from water damage due to Handy Hack.


----------



## alberteh

my first picture upload, bear with me while i try to figure it out...

anyway, see anything odd with this 6" rainwater leader?

hey wait a minute... is that ABS glue painted over silicone? no wonder it was leaking...


----------



## dclarke

alberteh said:


> my first picture upload, bear with me while i try to figure it out...
> 
> anyway, see anything odd with this 6" rainwater leader?
> 
> hey wait a minute... is that ABS glue painted over silicone? no wonder it was leaking...


I thought it was flowguard gold glue.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

.....


----------



## JDGA80

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> .....


Is the lower copper painted white? Soldered? What's that up top?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Up top us a handle for a stop. Thers cpvc in ther copper and that's a trap dapped in to the stub


----------



## johntheplumber

Brilliant! Someone butterflied the copper to get it to go in. Would have been easier to use a grey ct.


----------



## JoshJ

Water Heater not working, can you fix?
Black flex line straight from propane tank outside.


----------



## KCplumber

The old double bonnet trick, if one is good - two should be better! What kind of heater has two hot lines ?


----------



## JDGA80

This whole time I was trying to keep from running plastic 18" from the flue. This whole time I was wrong. Lol


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Can't figure out why it leaks....wait I found it can you see it


----------



## JDGA80

?


----------



## wyplumber

Oh joy


----------



## Plumbergeek

I saved some up for yall's viewing pleasure......:laughing:

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7


----------



## phishfood

LMFAO, that is some of the funniest shiz I have seen! Even my non plumber wife was WTF'ing most of those.


----------



## Plumbergeek

phishfood said:


> LMFAO, that is some of the funniest shiz I have seen! Even my non plumber wife was WTF'ing most of those.


Welcome to the Jack-Leg Plumbing Championship of Ga.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Plumbergeek said:


> I saved some up for yall's viewing pleasure......:laughing:
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7


Wow!  Wow!  Oh My Gawd Wow! 
That is some very special Plumbing right there...

There is a local night class for handi-hacks, jacklegs, and homeowners, learning the finer points of plumbing which was using my book as a study guide. I was supposed to speak at their graduation in June but in looking at the fine work you have posted I'd be humbled and honored if any of the individuals responsible for the creation of that fine work you have posted could be able to be located and speak on my behalf....


----------



## Airgap

Is that the cord from the washing machine holding the discharge hose in the stand pipe?? 

Awesome...


----------



## Plumbergeek

Airgap said:


> Is that the cord from the washing machine holding the discharge hose in the stand pipe??
> 
> Awesome...


Yep.

Here are a couple more.


----------



## JWBII

I get the biggest kick out of those flexible ptraps lol. I see one pretty often at a McDonalds across from a job I working on. I resist the urge to snap a pic every time I'm in there.


----------



## James420

wyplumber said:


> Oh joy




Does that mean its hot water since the Pex is red? :laughing:


I don't care where I see it, it always looks like crap to me.


----------



## wyplumber

James420 said:


> Does that mean its hot water since the Pex is red? :laughing:
> 
> I don't care where I see it, it always looks like crap to me.


That's is at a national park even lol


----------



## wyplumber

Looks good enough.....


----------

